# Neubrandenburg



## mischiflix (10. Dezember 2002)

so, da unser geliebtes webbord auf www.turbine-redteam.de zur eit und auch benächst nicht funzt, hab ich jetzt mal hier einen kleinen unterbereich eingerichtet, in dem den turbinianern die möglichkeit zur teaminternen kommunikation mittels der modernen kommunikationselektronik erhalten bleiben soll, also anmelden und zu einem teil der IBC werden!

keine angst, ich will hiemit nicht unseren schönen M-V thread(richtig geschrieben?) ablösen, soll halt bloss ne alternative bilden

also, lasst die wb-traditionen(gabs welche?) nicht aussterben und postet fleissig weiter

euer mischiflix der hier zu gefährlich iss


----------



## Armani (10. Dezember 2002)

Super hast das gemacht mischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. Dezember 2002)

Und, worum geht's?
Dürfen das die "Uneingeweihten" auch erfahren?



_editiert von Rabbit: 10.12.2002, 18:31 Uhr_
OK, ich habe die Themen zusammengeführt!

Thx an Zorro und "zu gefährlich".

Dann haut mal rein


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und, worum geht's?
> Dürfen das die "Uneingeweihten" auch erfahren?
> 
> *



Moin moin Rabbit,
ich denke er meint damit die Einrichtung des Neubrandenburg-Threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß ZZZZZorro


----------



## messenger (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Michi!

Coole Sache...dein Einsatz für die Gangstas ist vorbildlich...habe mich dann auch gleich angemeldet.

Bin auch begeistert von der Aufmachung hier...

Nun denn....

Bis dann...

Wir sehen uns.... *schluchtz*


----------



## Däumchen (10. Dezember 2002)

jo gudn morgn... bin grad vonna arbeit zurückgekehrt......
da hab ich was im wb von www.turbine-radteam.de gelesn..... tolle sache : ) und nu hat misch mischiflix dazu gezwungen mich hier einlochen! wolltsch eigentlitsch net... abba igel jetzt

so mischiflixi! ich hätt da aber ne deore dx für dich... reicht dir die?  

______________
so männas: PROSD ! ! !


----------



## mischiflix (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Däumchen _
> *jo gudn morgn... bin grad vonna arbeit zurückgekehrt......
> da hab ich was im wb von www.turbine-radteam.de gelesn..... tolle sache : ) und nu hat misch mischiflix dazu gezwungen mich hier einlochen! wolltsch eigentlitsch net... abba igel jetzt
> 
> ...



jo, musst du ich denn hier entlarven, weiss odch keiner das ich mich hinter diesem namen verstecke, tstststs. außerdem hab ich doch keinen gezwungen in dieses forum zu kommen, ich hab euch nur ne alternative zum nix machen oder zettel schreiben geboten. also nun hab dich ma nich so, und wenn doch dann soll das halt so sein 
wat soll das mit der DX- hab ich wieder was verpasst? naja nehmen tu ich sie gerne, vor allem wenn ne singlespeed hr-narbe dabei iss. sonst aber auch alles andere, immer her damit!



> _Original geschrieben von messenger _
> *
> Hi Michi!
> 
> ...



hallo auch an dich und alle anderen!
doch noch eine sache die ich hier jetz vor ort in aller öffentlichkeit klarstellen will: ich heiss nich michi!! entweder du nennst mich miSchi oder halt felix oder wie hier links steht zu gefährlich. keine angst iss ja nich böse gemeint!

also, geht ja schon wieder gut los!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *
> 
> hallo auch an dich und alle anderen!
> ...



Hallo Michi   ,

nu hab dich ma nich so mädchenhaft. 





Holla die Waldfee, das wird hier ja noch zum Turbinianer-Board. Ich heiße Euch jedenfalls alle willkommen.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## mischiflix (10. Dezember 2002)

also zZzZzOrRo: ich darf mich mädchenhaft haben, ich hab schließlich lange haare


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Dezember 2002)

ach ja, wie konnte ich das vergessen.  war ja schließlich selbst ma langhaarträger


----------



## Artist (11. Dezember 2002)

hi all, und ein ganz besonderen Gruss an     MICHI     
......................     ..........................

Wir sehn uns alle ja Samstagabend und dann  lets rock 
Aso, @ zu gefährlich: kannste ne Kopie vom Adventradtourvideo machen für die Warener??

Gruss Artist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (11. Dezember 2002)

Und wer fehlt noch ? : genau  

Der Carbonator 
 

Najut also auch noch ma ein Dank an Mischi der das ma fix auffe Beine gestellt hat.

also bis denn dann...

PS: Hab mich gestern derbe mitm bike gepackt und gute Prellungen am Körper ---echt witzig (eher doch net)

Also noch ma bis denn


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Hab mich gestern derbe mitm bike gepackt und gute Prellungen am Körper ---echt witzig (eher doch net) *



Na denn ma schnelle Besserung.


----------



## Däumchen (11. Dezember 2002)

is mir zu kompiliziert hia......

mischi! du sollschd doach net alles so äarnst nehm......!!!! n8

so denn dann: PROÄST


----------



## mischiflix (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Däumchen _
> *is mir zu kompiliziert hia......
> 
> mischi! du sollschd doach net alles so äarnst nehm......!!!! n8
> ...



1. wat issn hier komliziert?, naja aber dat wb- funzt ja zur zeit nich, also, sag ne alternative!!! 

2. ich darf dat, ich hab lange haare  
hab ich ja aba schon ma geschrieben

gute nacht, aso, das eishoceyspiel, fallt ja voll auf die trainingszeit, dh., ich komm wenn das stattfindet nich zum training, hab schließlich ewig nich mehr gespielt und dat iss dat geilste wo gibt, direkt nach biken und  

also, haut ma ruff!
und kennt ihr die noch?


----------



## Däumchen (13. Dezember 2002)

1. komich! wenns net funzt, warum sind denn och einträge dazugekomen?  

2. towu  ..... da will ich endlich ma wieder meck rehse biken und alle wollnse zum eishockey! zum kotzen find ich das!
also brauch ich meine neue gabel noch nich einzubauen, ja?

3. PROSCHD


----------



## mischiflix (13. Dezember 2002)

also däumchen
zu 1.: stimmt, ich hab ja nur schon ma wat gemacht, da robert=artist ja meinte das es denn DEMNÄCHST nich mehr geht
zu2.:2.1.: soweit ich wissen tu, will nur ich da mitspielen, denn ich bin der meinung biken kann ich öfter als eishockey, denn zum biken brauch ich keine gefrohrenen seen
       2.2. neue gabel?? jetz wieder mit aufkleber? isses ne RST?
zu 3.: JO, aba war mir nich so, als hatte mal als ich zum team kam die gewohnheit bestanden, dass mal jeder nen ka**en  mitbringt?, hm, naja, ich werd wohl auf eigenversorgung umsteigen

so ich geh nachher na... nich biken!!!!! schlittschuhlaufen!!!!!
haut rin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani (14. Dezember 2002)

Und wenn die Turbinianer was internes diskutieren  wollen, geht ein fach auf www.cc-bika-armani.de.vu  und klickt auf *"Intern"*


----------



## mischiflix (14. Dezember 2002)

jo, doch solange dat wb noch geht, lasst uns das einfach auch noch weiternutzen!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (15. Dezember 2002)

:sex: 

schöne Woche meine Freunde...

ICK HAU AB... bin in Rostock beim Konkurenz-Team ein bissel spionieren...  

also dann... man sieht sich...  

mfg

euer Hinterherfahrer


----------



## mischiflix (19. Dezember 2002)

so, lahmes volk, es ist mal wieder die zeit gekommen, wo es auszusieben gilt: samstag vormittag wird dieses stattfinden. treff wie gewohnt 1000 bei tietzi und denn beginnt die selektion: 

wir fahrn ma wieder nach meck rehse! 

also turbianer versammelt euch!! ich erwarte das JEDER zum training ERSCHEINT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
also, bis zum wochenende!
und nich so viel  !

muss nur noch ma artist erreichen um des alles ganz klar zumachen


----------



## Floman (20. Dezember 2002)

hi bin jetzt auch registriert! boh ey voll viel knöpfe! i muss erstma klar kommen ABER noch ein TURBIANER hier!

Bis densen


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *so, lahmes volk, es ist mal wieder die zeit gekommen, wo es auszusieben gilt: samstag vormittag wird dieses stattfinden. treff wie gewohnt 1000 bei tietzi und denn beginnt die selektion:
> 
> wir fahrn ma wieder nach meck rehse!
> ...



Jo ich komme auch hin, aba nich für das im Freien biken, vielmehr zieht es mich auffe Rolle, wenn ich dann nich allein da hocke.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *hi bin jetzt auch registriert! boh ey voll viel knöpfe! i muss erstma klar kommen ABER noch ein TURBIANER hier!*



*Seyd gegrüßt Herr General Banana Flo,

höflichst bezugnehmend auf Eure Anmeldung heißen wir Euch Willkommen in diesem Forum und möchten Ihnen mitteilen, daß wir uns hochgeneigt fühlen Euch in unseren Reihen zu begrüßen.

Ihrem Wohlwollen halten wir uns bestens empfohlen.

ZZZZZorro
Königl. Feldmarschall der Kavallerie etc. *


----------



## mischiflix (20. Dezember 2002)

herr feldmarschall, darf ich sie bitten?
welch absurde ideen schwirren in eurem kopf? morgen werden die streitrösser auf den tunierplatz zu alt meck rehse ausgeführt! tstststs, euch scheint das gute wetter nicht zu bekommen, nenenene, 
auf einer rolle? soll sich mein ross alle gräten brechen, bei diesem eis und denn noch eine rolle, ich bin ja völlig von der selbigen!

also, hiermit nochmal der aufruf: sattelt doie rösser und begebet euch zum alt ehrwürdigen sattlermeister tietz wenn die uhr zu *zehnten stunde* geschlagen hat!

also, in tiefster hochachtung, euer unterst mischi!


----------



## Artist (20. Dezember 2002)

ho ho ihr Recken,

dann jagt eure Rösser mal wieder so richtig ins Gelände, und haltet eure Rahmen fest.  

Kann mich eurer Streitmacht morgen leider nicht mit anschließen, denn ich kuriere noch aus .

Bis denne,
Gruss Artist.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *herr feldmarschall, darf ich sie bitten?
> welch absurde ideen schwirren in eurem kopf? morgen werden die streitrösser auf den tunierplatz zu alt meck rehse ausgeführt! tstststs, euch scheint das gute wetter nicht zu bekommen, nenenene,
> auf einer rolle? soll sich mein ross alle gräten brechen, bei diesem eis und denn noch eine rolle, ich bin ja völlig von der selbigen!
> ...


Lieber Unterst Mischi,

bei Eurem Turnier wünsche ich Euch viel Freude und maximale Erfolge. Leider kann ich Euer Ansinnen nicht persönlich unterstützen bzw. mit durchdachten Fahr- und Flugmanövern zu einiger Erheiterung der Truppe beifügen. Vielmehr habe ich mich gerade endgültig entschlossen, morgen früh einen mehrstündigen Ausritt vor dem heimischen Fernsehgerät anzustreben, weil es vom gestern natürlich in gewohnt weltmeisterlicher Kunstspringerhaltung ausgeführten Abwurf noch immer inner Schulter zieht.

Mit größter Hochachtung
ZZZZZorro
Königl. Feldmarschall der Kavallerie etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Lieber Unterst Mischi,
> 
> ...



meno meno, naja ist ja auch verständlich, hab heut nach 1-wöchiger bike-abstinenz auch fast nen prima abgang hingezaubert, sogar vor 2 zuschauern, die aber nicht GEZahlt hatten! also ich meine zu solch einer jahreszeit muss man ja nicht mehr irgendwie extrem hart trainieren, wobei die form des nächsen jahres vom winter kommen soll, MIR DOCH EGAL!!!!
denn ich mach ja offiziell auch grad ne trainingspause um mal zu regenerieren, aber ganz ohne bikeln gehts halt doch nicht, drum dern ma morgen ma wieder auf den altehrwürdigen tunierplatz zu alt hoch meck rehse! es kann ja nur förderlicjh für die bikebeherrschung sein!, ich meine ja, dat man im winter zur trainingspause am besten ma fahrtechnik übt! bedenket immer, solange man nich nur strasse fährt kann sowas nur förderlich sein!
also unterbreite ich hier auch gleich ma den vorschlag mir#t euch bei "besserem" wetter ne runde fahrtechnik zu üben(evt. mit unterstützung von mikel und rob!) also, wer interesse hat: eiskuhn! nehm gerne leutz zu touren mit, denk drann, det iss auch im rennen hilfreich!!!!!!!!!
na guddi, cih erhohl mich ma von den 3,5h schlaf und der weihnachtsfeier(deshalb weiss ich auch schon nich w#mehr wat fürn müll ich hier schreib!)


denkt drann: nich so viel  iss schlecht bei der regeneration!


----------



## Carbonator (21. Dezember 2002)

Da einst fehlte noch der Feldwebel Cratoni.

Euer Herr Unterst dieses Wetters bezüglich nehme ich hiermit und mit wohlgesonnen Abstand eures Planes der Ausführung der Königlichen Schlachtrösser.

Bitte um hiesigen Geldzuschuss eurer Majestät zur Erlangung des bei Waffenkammers zu Tietz gelagerten Vorbau. 

Nun denn sei gesagt führt die Rösser hindurch soweit sie euch tragen gen Süden und mit brachialer maschinerie um nichtsaufzuhalten durch diesen Wald der Finsternis.

 

Schlachtross zu Feldwebels Craton unterzieht sich Aufrüstungsarbeiten...

Viel Glück des Unwohls rost:


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Dezember 2002)

Mein guter Cratoni,

mich dünkt Ihr haltet die Karte verkehrt. Ein Ritt zum Turnierplatz führt westwärts aus Neobrandt. Haltet Ihr etwa meine älteren Entwürfe der Zeichnungen zur Eroberung Berlin/Brandenburgs in Euren Händen?

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *also unterbreite ich hier auch gleich ma den vorschlag mir#t euch bei "besserem" wetter ne runde fahrtechnik zu üben(evt. mit unterstützung von mikel und rob!)
> 
> denkt drann: nich so viel  iss schlecht bei der regeneration!  *



Ihr wisst das ich dies Angebot gern aufgreife, zwar bringe ich dann schonmal ein kurzes Murren hervor, doch von der Teilnahme hielt es mich bislang nicht ab. 
Ach so, auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 können schlecht bei Regeneration sein


----------



## Carbonator (21. Dezember 2002)

Natürlich komm ich denn auch mal mit wenn  es sich lohnt so etwas zu machn.Des wetters wegn mein ich natürlich , bei Eis brauch man kein Fahrtechniktraining machen.

 

Jut also bis denn dann Mädls ...


----------



## mischiflix (21. Dezember 2002)

hier zurück von den eroberungszügen aus dem westlichem süden meldet sich euer unters mischi um euch zu berichten das ihr ne menge verpasst habt! der tunierplatz zu hoch meck rehse war wünderschön in schnee gehüllt und der nieselige eisregen des rittes zum ort der entscheidung brachte auch schöne oberflächen auf rüstung, helb und am rad, so dass angreifende lanzen(bremsklötze) an diesen so genial bearbeiteten oberflächen hinweggleitenten. dies war besonders für den hinterherreiter erfreulich, da er somit neue wege kennenlernte!


nocheins:
zaubermeister und hufschmied herbert hat ein neues ross für unseren orden vom boten erhalten: ein echter araber (M9), mit feinstem sattelzeug und halfter (XTR), welcher zwar funktional perfekt sein dürfte, aber nicht meinem gehobenen geschmack entspricht. 



also, an alle weicheier unter den rittern: reittechnik lernt man nicht im schnee, dort wendet man sie an! so tat ich heute auch und fing meinen körper technisch perfekt mit dem knie ab, so das sich mein kettenhöschen an dieser stelle auflöste und nun meinem sowieso kaltem knie eine kalte ausfahrt bescherte(das iss halt ma atmungsaktiv!!)

also, hehabet euch wohl edle herren zu neo -brandenburg 

hat jemand der hier versammelten ritter den mut sich der schlacht gegen den berliner orden zu stellen? es handelt sich hiermit um den montag zu früher stunde, schlachtfeld soll die umgebung von fürstenberg sein!
wenn nich werde ich wohl auch nicht dort erscheinen


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *hier zurück von den eroberungszügen aus dem westlichem süden meldet sich euer unters mischi um euch zu berichten das ihr ne menge verpasst habt! der tunierplatz zu hoch meck rehse war wünderschön in schnee gehüllt und der nieselige eisregen des rittes zum ort der entscheidung brachte auch schöne oberflächen auf rüstung, helb und am rad, so dass angreifende lanzen(bremsklötze) an diesen so genial bearbeiteten oberflächen hinweggleitenten. dies war besonders für den hinterherreiter erfreulich, da er somit neue wege kennenlernte!*


Sehr gut, vortrefflich. 
Mein Erkundungsritt vorm Fernseher führte mich nicht nur quer durch Europa, nein vielmehr zog es mich auch über den großen Teich, wo ich mich mit einigen Eingeborenen messen konnte.



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *nocheins:
> zaubermeister und hufschmied herbert hat ein neues ross für unseren orden vom boten erhalten: ein echter araber (M9), mit feinstem sattelzeug und halfter (XTR), welcher zwar funktional perfekt sein dürfte, aber nicht meinem gehobenen geschmack entspricht. *


 huihui, ein M9 *schwärm*, die neue XTR?  



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *hat jemand der hier versammelten ritter den mut sich der schlacht gegen den berliner orden zu stellen? es handelt sich hiermit um den montag zu früher stunde, schlachtfeld soll die umgebung von fürstenberg sein!
> wenn nich werde ich wohl auch nicht dort erscheinen *


Wie bereits an mancher Stelle angemerkt muss ich am Montage einer überaus hoheitlichen Aufgabe nachkommen. Gilt es doch auf elektronischem Wege noch einige Taler zu verteilen.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## Floman (21. Dezember 2002)

*Nein!!!* 

Ich hatte Herbert doch gesagt, dass er mein Rad nicht JEDEM zeigen soll! Mensch ich kann mir doch nicht jedes X-beliebige Rad in meine Garage stellen. Dann ist die doch voll.
Da hab ich mir gedacht, stellst dat ma zu Herbert und dann sowas.... *kopfschüttel*   



Hoffe wir sehen uns morgen zur fröhlichen RUTSCHPARTIE


----------



## Carbonator (22. Dezember 2002)

Mion moim Mädels, ich möchte hiermit noch mal darauf hinweisen dass ihr mal auf den link "Saisoneröffnung 2003" gucken solltet.

Da werden Plätze im Hartz über´s Wochenende angeboten .Irgendwann im März is datt.Also ich könnt mir datt geil vorstellen ma sowatt zu machen.Also schaut ma rein und sagt eure Meinung.

Ich werd noch n bissel am Bike basteln und natürlich zocken 

Bis denn Jungs und Kinder     

Packapacka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Mion moim Mädels, ich möchte hiermit noch mal darauf hinweisen dass ihr mal auf den link "Saisoneröffnung 2003" gucken solltet.
> 
> Da werden Plätze im Hartz über´s Wochenende angeboten .Irgendwann im März is datt.Also ich könnt mir datt geil vorstellen ma sowatt zu machen.Also schaut ma rein und sagt eure Meinung.*



Jo des hab ich auch schon entdeckt und es klingt interessant, is nur gerade in der Zeit wo ich in Nürnberg weile. Obwohl ich hab ende März ne Dienstreise nach Weimar, das wäre dann ja fast umme Ecke. Muss ma schaun.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. Dezember 2002)

So einfacher geht dat natürlich über folgenden Link: Saisoneröffnung 2003 

Ansonsten sind hier die Termine vom Rad-Kalender MEV 2003 

Mountain-Bike    
 30.03.2003 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock 
 01.05.2003 Do Lohmen Rund um die Gemeinde RIG Güstrow 
 25.05.2003 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock 
 07.06.2003 Sa Rostock Landesmeisterschaft MEV MTB LV MEV, RSV Mecklb./Vorp. 
 31.08.2003 So Dassow MTB-Rennen SV Dassow 24 
 14.09.2003 So Rostock MTB-Rennen RV Rostock 

Somit würde die Tour dann für die Lizenzfahrer ausfallen.

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## Floman (23. Dezember 2002)

Jo wir wollten doch schon vor einiger Zeit  alle zusammen nach Stralsund zum HANSEDOM. 

Naja und so haben Thomas und Robert und Ich gedacht, machen wir das doch am 04.01. 2003( das isn Samstag)! 

Wer bock hat, der soll sich bei mir melden!
Preis: weiß nicht, wird aber denke ich nicht so schlimm sein

*Achso* neben den Polos, die ihr nun bei mir abholen könnt,*gibts dort nich eine NEUJAHRSÜBERRASCHUNG.* 
Mehr wird nicht verraten!

Ich bitte um Mundpropaganda, damit alle ausm Team das wissen!

Bei fragen icq oder Telefon!


----------



## mischiflix (23. Dezember 2002)

so junkz und mädelz da ich nu gleich nach berlin zur buckligen verwandschaft eiern darf und somit nicht mehr ins netz komme wünsche ich euch allen hier anwesenden und nicht anwesenden und denen die welche kenne die nicht da sind wo sie waren: FROHE WEIHNACHTEN  

also denne:   

und noch ein  gegen das olle fest!

machts besser


----------



## Carbonator (23. Dezember 2002)

Oooooooooooooh    

Muss er zu Ommi fahrn aber ich will ja net lästern  

Keine Sorge man sieht sich ja spätestens zu Silvester wieder .
Najut denn wünsch ich euch auch ma alle ein frohes Fest und einen guten Bike-rutsch ins Jahr 2003!!! 

          




Tschösen...rost:


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2002)

najut weil ihr es seid und weil ihr so dufte typen seid undundund
nen frohes fest und nen guten rutsch ins neue wünsch ich euch  
haltet die ohren steif ....ambesten immer im fahrtwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Dezember 2002)

SodELe dann auch noch was vom FELdmarschall

Allen die das Fest begehen, natürlich ein friedliches Fest, den anderen *[party_on]*   So und zum JahreswechsEL ==> Lasste es krachen und kommt gut rein ins Neue Jahr 2003!!!


----------



## Armani (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *Jo wir wollten doch schon vor einiger Zeit  alle zusammen nach Stralsund zum HANSEDOM.
> 
> Naja und so haben Thomas und Robert und Ich gedacht, machen wir das doch am 04.01. 2003( das isn Samstag)!
> ...



Hier gibts die Eintrittspreise vom HanseDom . So günstig ist das nicht.


----------



## mischiflix (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jaja!  nur noch eine frage, hab dat grad ma entdeckt: wenn dat sowiesonich irgendwat zu den durchaus schicken polos gibt, warum schreibst denn dat?
soll jetz jeder schreiben was er nicht hat?  
ok, mir war halt langweilig, bin ja auch im feindesland, in dem es nix zu tun gibt!
so, gute nacht!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *jaja!  nur noch eine frage, hab dat grad ma entdeckt: wenn dat sowiesonich irgendwat zu den durchaus schicken polos gibt, warum schreibst denn dat?
> soll jetz jeder schreiben was er nicht hat?
> ok, mir war halt langweilig, bin ja auch im feindesland, in dem es nix zu tun gibt!
> so, gute nacht!! *



Schatümmt, da hassu recht, man könnte des nich auch anders deuten. Aber natürlich sollte es noch heißen. Laßt Euch überraschen. 

Gruß nach Bärlin
Harald


----------



## Carbonator (26. Dezember 2002)

Hoisen....also erstma hoffe ich datt ihr n frohet Fest hatte. 

Also noch ma zu den Preisen zum Hansedom. In der Liste steht drinne dass man für einen Tag 12  und nochwatt zahlt und datt is nich grade soooo günstig .Aba ich will ja hier keinem auffe Füße treten aba mit 20  müsste man schon mindestens hinfahrn und vielleicht hat die net jeder.

Aba ich hoffe wir können trotzdem mit vielen Männers rechnen... 

*brrr*brrr*   Also jetz net streiten   sondern n bissel abwarten.

Trotzdem noch fröhliche Feiertage und n guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Durchgezogen...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (26. Dezember 2002)

Salute Carbonator,

jo, aber diese Preise sind doch bei Thermen üblich.  Watt watt, war doch Weihnachten. Ansonsten, los!, ab morgen können in den Geschäften Geschenke getauscht werden.   Aber nich dass ich ab morgen die ganzen Beschwerden aufgebrachter Familienmitglieder über eingetauschte Geschenkas erhalte.  

Gruß vom ZZZZZorro


----------



## mischiflix (27. Dezember 2002)

ach carboni, ich denk ma die sorge iss ein wenich übertrieben, also ich bin dabei und wem dat zu teuer iss der kommt einfach nich mit und beschwert sich nich!
@ ZZZZZZorro: weisst du ob tschibo n umtausch mitmacht auch ohne quittung? hab nämlich ne wunderschöne brille von denen bekommen, die noch größer und schöner als meine jetzige ist! 

naja, nu issa det fest immerhin vorbei, ich genieße premiere und den kasten und freue mich morgen zu meinem bike zurückzukehren und per eiskuh mit euch zu labern und nich so viel  konsumieren zu müssen!

nochma @ ZZZZZorro: sach ma: Wie Für 6 Monate Nach Nürnberg? willst etwa ins kapitalistische ausland überlaufen? menno, wer soll denn dann die bodenproben sammeln und nach dem training noch ne runde ummn see drehn? 


naja, freu mich wie gesagt auf morgen, euch noch n schönet fest(bzw. die damit verbundenen freien tage) und nich so viel  *schluck*, naja, ich muss, denn meins wartet nich gerne!
sch**ß allohol!
bis denne!

und @carboni: wat geht morgen abend?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *@ ZZZZZZorro: weisst du ob tschibo n umtausch mitmacht auch ohne quittung? hab nämlich ne wunderschöne brille von denen bekommen, die noch größer und schöner als meine jetzige ist!
> 
> nochma @ ZZZZZorro: sach ma: Wie Für 6 Monate Nach Nürnberg? willst etwa ins kapitalistische ausland überlaufen? menno, wer soll denn dann die bodenproben sammeln und nach dem training noch ne runde ummn see drehn?
> ...



MUHAHAHAHAHA, iss doch nich sone Brille wie Insektenaugen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Ne keine Ahnung, obs dat auch bei Tchibo gibt.

Ja des is so, ab 3. Februar geht dat los, will mich ma ein bisschen inne Berge austoben. Die Landvermessungen werde ich natürlich traditionsbewust auch dort vollführen. Überlaufen is nich, bin nur abgeordnet und am 1. August binsch wieda hier. Meine Seerunde wird mir sicher fehlen.  

So und jetzt schaue ich mir mal das Blitzeis an. Will ja nun zur Abbeit. 

Na denn komm ma wieda gut nach NB.


----------



## Carbonator (27. Dezember 2002)

Na kla komm ich mit  in Hansedom ihr Pupser...


Bloß ich hab auch schon so viel Geld ausjejebn und deswegen isses n bissel knapp und außerdem Silvester kostest auch n bissel und wenn mischi mich anlabert "WAT GEHT HEUT ABEND ALDA" denn brauch ich auch noch Jeld.     Puuh...


Also ich weiss wie immer net watt heut abend so los is @ viel zu gefährlich. Wenn de [email protected] bist sabbel ma über Eiskuh mit mich... klaa??

Also noch schöne Tage den anderen  Prösterl...


----------



## Mikel (28. Dezember 2002)

*gggggääääähn* 

aloha recken....ganz schön viel geschrieben.....hehe fleißig fleißig....

Wer kommt eigentlich bis jetzt alles mit zum Hanse dom?  

So als Neujahr einklang?   

so ich geh weiter pennen.......n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mikel _
> *
> Wer kommt eigentlich bis jetzt alles mit zum Hanse dom?
> *



na ich!!!!
reicht doch!

*so, hiermit euch schlafmützen n gesundes neuet!*  


nich immer so viel !
euer unterst in tiefster verachtung


----------



## Mikel (3. Januar 2003)

ebenfalls.............gesundes neues   

ist schon 2003?


----------



## mischiflix (3. Januar 2003)

ach junge, ich sach nur: AUFWACHEN!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. Januar 2003)

@Mikel






 Holla die Waldfee da haste vom 28.12.02 17:46 Uhr bis 03.01.03 10:15 Uhr durchgepennt.  Das war ja fast ein Winterschlaf.


----------



## mischiflix (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *@Mikel
> Das war ja fast ein Winterschlaf.  *



und dabei bin ich doch eigentlich der winterschläfer!


----------



## Mikel (4. Januar 2003)

du denkst nur, du wärst es msichi.....


----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

so, nu ma nochma für alle:WICHTIG!

*am dienstag ist training pflicht! *

da wird erstens dat lizenzzeuch ferrdich gemacht und das steht irgendso komischer fitness-test an!

also, auch wer nich kann, der muss kommen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

aba aba Herr zu jefährlisch, du meinst sicher ausschließlich die Turbinianer. Wenn de alle ansprichst wird das ne längere Aktion.   

Ich kann det Prozedere nich mitmachen, weil schon nen anderen Termin. Aba wattn fürn Fitness-Test? Und denn so knapp nach Weihnachten.  Naja kannsu mir ja icq-eln.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *........ hab ich jetzt mal hier einen kleinen unterbereich eingerichtet, in dem den turbinianern die möglichkeit zur teaminternen kommunikation mittels der modernen kommunikationselektronik erhalten bleiben soll.........*



tscha ZZZZZorro, ich dacht dat wär schon beim ersten post klar gewesen, dat in diesem thread vorwieglich turbinianer angesprochen werden sollten

doch, warum eigenlich nich? dat jahnsportforum dürfte doch wohl die 7349 IBCler fasse? wär doch ne klasse party!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

Da hassu ja recht, aba mer sind schon auffer dritten Seite und ich schaue mir bei solch langen Threads meist nur die letzte Seite an, also wenn des andere auch tun, dann könnte einer auf die Idee kommen. Na da wäre die Halle aba gerappelt voll.  Ich würd mir das von draußen ansehen, wenn die Leutz sich drinnen wie die Ölsardinen bewegen.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

oberster feldarschall (huch wo ist dat m hin?) hiermit unter(st)werfe ich mich wiedereinmal und muss auch eurem kritisch-konspirativen einwurf zustimmen, och, wann ist meine ausbildung so weit, das ich sowat auch kann?
achso, bei mir sinds schon 7 seiten


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. Januar 2003)

Lieber Unterst für dat *m* setzt det noch was! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Na des midden Seiten kann man vielleicht irgendwo einstellen, mmh, keine Ahnung. So werd jetze mal das Pizzlettchen von heut Mittag abstrampeln.. 

Gruß


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (5. Januar 2003)

Challo...

Isch melde misch uch ma wieder... Kannsch irjendwo den Tourbericht vom gestrigen SNOWRIDE lesen!? Bin gespannt, was "Harald das Oposum" da so schönet geschrieben hat...

Ach ja... an alle die net gerne im Winta umherbiken... IHR HABT WAS VERPASST... Unberührte schneelandschaften (na OK.. ab und zu konnte man kleene gelbe Sprun im Schnee sehen aber na ja...) nee war aber wirklich hammer... nur schade, dass wa nur 3 Mann waren...

ICH WILL ABER DEN TOURBERICHT!!!

bis denn dann euer Hinterherfahrer...


----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *.....ICH WILL ABER DEN TOURBERICHT!!!
> 
> bis denn dann euer Hinterherfahrer... *



mensc, wenn de unbedingt einen willst, schreib doch selber mal einen, so wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe liegt das nicht auf den schultern einer einzigen person, sondern von denen die dabeiwaren und besonders von dem der zeit hat!

so, nu muss ich mich wieder vorm feld*m*arschall verstecken, um noch den morgigen sonnenaufgang inner schule erleben zu dürfen!

LEUTE: ich bin im letzten halbjahr!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (5. Januar 2003)

PÜÜÜH...

dann werdsch morgen auf Arbeit... falls ich dann mal Zeit habe mir etwas zusammen dichten... und je anch dem wie lieb ihr zu mir seid, dass dann auch hier veröffentlichen...

ABER ERWARTET EUCH NET SONEN KRASSEN BERCIHT WIE VON "HARRY THE OPOSUM"...

mfg

euer  Hinterherfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (5. Januar 2003)

danke lieber hinterherdüser! 
eigeninitiative (naja fast), sowas liebe ich!!!!!

und nochwas: ein bisschen mehr Selbstvertrauen bitte!

so, nun euch allen eine gute Nacht und träumt nicht von mir, sonst muss Mutti wieder die flecken aus der bettwäsche rausspühlen!     
n8!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Januar 2003)

@zu gefährlich
Ick träume (tu ich das wirklich oder is det nur Einbildung?) von langhaarigen Traumfrauen, aber nich von langhaarigen Männern!  

Die mahnenden Worte:


> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *ein bisschen mehr Selbstvertrauen bitte!*


hingegen unterstütze ich mit einem:  

@Hinterherfahrer
Na dann bin ich ja ma gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *@zu gefährlich
> Ick träume ... von langhaarigen Traumfrauen, aber nich von langhaarigen Männern!
> *



dazu sag ich einfach mal nichts!
aber dazu hingegen:


> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> ein bisschen mehr Selbstvertrauen bitte!


da muss ich doch nochmal die urheberrechte klarstellen: herr feld*m*arschall, obwohl ihr ja um einiges in eurem dienst höher graduiert sein, solltet ihr doch eure zitate die ihr verwendet nicht als euer eigen betrachten. reicht es euch denn nicht schon unsere vollkommene untergebung? müsst ihr auch noch unser sprachgut als euer erklähren? 



ein aufständischer untergebener


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Januar 2003)

Mein lieber Unterst zu gefährlich, 

dies war ein Test, der Euch Eurer Beförderung ein gutes Stück näher gebracht hat. Ihr habt den Test bestanden. Macht nur weiter so.

Gruß vom


----------



## mischiflix (6. Januar 2003)

besten grß zurück, lang lebe der marschall!
nur darf ich alter jungspunt (oximoron! und das im deutsch grundkurs!) eine frage stellen?
ok, ich tus einfach mal: erhalte ich zusammen mit einer beförderung auch das anrecht auf stabileres material ?

so on..!
 euer anerkannter kriegsdienstverweigerer


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (6. Januar 2003)

ich hab ja immer gewusst... ich bin ein LOOSER... also ein richtiger HINTERHERFAHRER...

ich hab es heute net geschafft ne kleene Story zusammen zubasteln...

ich schäme mich ja so doll... 

aber bidde mich jetscht net wieder auslachen...

wenn nicht, dann machen  wia einfach ma nen schönen Abend zusammen und machen es dann wie die Schiffskapitäe und erzählen aber keen Seemannsgarn sondern Bikermannsgarn...

also dann...  

mfg

euer Hinterherfahrer...

P.S.  habsch eigentlich auch nen Rang so wie Mischi und "Harry the Opsosum"!?


----------



## mischiflix (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *P.S.  habsch eigentlich auch nen Rang
> so wie Mischi und "Harry the Opsosum"!? *



hm, ich denk mal dein name ist doch schon rang genug


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *lang lebe der marschall!*


Recht so! 



> *nur darf ich alter jungspunt (oximoron! und das im deutsch grundkurs!) eine frage stellen?
> ok, ich tus einfach mal: erhalte ich zusammen mit einer beförderung auch das anrecht auf stabileres material ?*


Na klar! Nur erwerben müsst Ihr es selbst.  




> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer_
> *ich hab es heute net geschafft ne kleene Story zusammen zubasteln...*


Na Eure Berichterstattung ist doch nicht von einem Tage abhängig. Wohlan führe er seine Feder, auf das wir bald eine heroische Geschicht lesen können!



> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer_
> *habsch eigentlich auch nen Rang so wie Mischi und "Harry the Opsosum"!?*


Ja genügt Euch die herausragende Stellung nicht, in der Ihr, Herr Hinterherfahrer, letztlich für den Zusammenhalt der Truppe verantwortlich seid? Macht es Euch keinen Spaß als reitender Jäger die Letzten anzutreiben? Ist es nicht auch Euer täglich Lob, zu sehen das alle Gefährten das Tagesziel erreicht haben? Wollt Ihr dies wirklich ändern?


----------



## Floman (7. Januar 2003)

*Jawohl, das ist ein Befehl! * 
Wie ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt, findet *heute im Jahnsportforum um 19.00 Uhr* , also in der üblichen Hallenzeit, ein FITNESS-TEST statt.  

Da müsst ihr ein bischen rumspringen, das heißt die Schnellkraft wird getestet und die Ausdauer... 
Das ist sehr wichtig für das weitere Training. 
Denn nach diesen Werten kann man einen für sich speziell angepassten Trainingsplan entwerfen. 
Dieser Test wird dann noch einmal in der Mitte der Saison und am Ende durchgeführt, um zu gucken was für Fortschritte ihr gemacht habt bzw. ob ihr für euch richtig trainiert! 

FÜR LIZENZFAHRER IST DER TEST PFLICHT!!!!


----------



## Droppel (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *
> FÜR LIZENZFAHRER IST DER TEST PFLICHT!!!!  *




Die es aber bei euch nicht gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floman (7. Januar 2003)

hmmmm das war aber nicht lustig....
hmmm naja kritik steht hier jedem frei, der sich das leisten kann -------> Können sie sich das leisten?

nagut ich wein gleich 

*Nein!* Ein General darf nicht weinen!


----------



## Artist (7. Januar 2003)

Salute Banana Flo,

wie´s aussieht werd ich wohl eher nicht anwesend sein können. Wenn ja, was soll´s denn überhaupt kosten? Kann man noch jemanden mitbringen? Wer macht den Test??


----------



## mischiflix (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ach droppel, du bist sooooooooo schlecht informiert 
na gut denn bis denn nachher gleich heut abend


----------



## Floman (7. Januar 2003)

@Artist 
ich bin über keine Kosten informiert.Also schlussfolgere ich daraus, dass es keine Kosten gibt!
Also ma unter uns i bin auch gespannt...
Laktat(?)-Test hab i ja schon gemacht, aber das soll ja wohl keiner sein hmmmmmmmm....
Surprise surprise


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Januar 2003)

Moin moin Männas,

also bei mir is dat wie bereits verkündet nichts geworden. Ein erstes Ergebnis steht dennoch fest. Die Tage der Fresserei im Übermaß müssen nun ein Ende haben, die über die Tage angefutterte Plautze muss schnellstens wieder verschwinden und ich will mein Schaukelpferdchen endlich wiederhaben!

So bis zum Sommer sollte ich all diese Wünsche (über-)erfüllt haben.  


@DroppEL
Mein lieber DroppEL ihr habt mich ja schwer enttäuscht. So war ich bislang der Ansicht in Rostock herrsche ein Fiffikus und nun zeigt Ihr solche Wissenslücken.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (7. Januar 2003)

hmmm... so gesehen habt ihr natürlich RECHT...

dann werde ich mich mit dem Titel als "Herr Hinterherfahrer" zufrieden geben und versuchen ihn ehrenwürdig zu verteidigen...

also dann...

ich werd dann morgen mal wieder zur Arbeit... mittlerweile habsch mitbekommen, dass in der Firma nur verrückte Menschen arbeiten... aber na ja... passen ja dann zu mir...

na OK...

mfg

euer "Herr Hinterherfahrer"


----------



## Artist (9. Januar 2003)

Salute @ all,

Am Samstag, den 11.01.02, findet ein sogenanntes Teamtreffen statt, bei dem wir paar Bildchen schießen wollen. Wichtig ist !!, das alle Teammitglieder anwesend sind, sonst ist die Aktion vergurgt und umsonst. Treff bei Herbert um 14 Uhr.
Terminänderung nach Absprache auch noch möglich. Sagt den anderen auch bescheid.


----------



## Floman (9. Januar 2003)

huihhhhhh wieder geile äktion-phodos 
ich bin da! 
aber nicht in polos oder?  
oder etwa doch  
nippel-äktion 
naja bis dann! Und Kopf hoch, bald is Wochenende!


----------



## Carbonator (9. Januar 2003)

Damit es alle noch mal mitbekommen :

Vorerst Samstag um 14.00 Uhr bei Tietzi Fototreff... 

Ich hoffe das hat jeder gesehn  

Es kommen !!!ALLE!!! TEAMMITGLIEDER! 
So ich werd dann auch mal langsam pennen gehn, man sieht sich dann wenn ma wieder gutes oder schneefreies Wetter herrscht auf der Straße.

Also einen Tiefen Schluck   und inne Haia...
Bis denn Mädels...

Schenk mir ma bitte einer 98´er XT-Brakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Salute @ all,
> Terminänderung nach Absprache auch noch möglich. Sagt den anderen auch bescheid. *



also, nach absprachen mit Jan nehm ich dich beim wort und schlag nochma den *Sonntag* vor, ihr wisst ja, das däumchen ein echt guter fotomacher iss, also, ich denke wir sollte3n nochma überlegen!


> Damit es alle noch mal mitbekommen :
> *Vorerst* Samstag um 14.00 Uhr bei Tietzi Fototreff...


naja crarboni, das sollte man ja also nochma überlegen!!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Januar 2003)

Mahlzeit,

bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Aba was wollt Ihr denn für Foddos schießen? Welche mim freien Bauchnabel , in kurzen Hosen, beim  Sprung mim Bike von Tietzis Bus, den Aufschlag danach und anchließende Action der Rot-Kreuz-Helfer? Langsam klingt dat ja beunruhigend . Besonders unser General  hat diesen Verdacht erhärtet.

Sa oder So is mir egal, sacht wann un ich erscheine.

Gruß


----------



## Armani (10. Januar 2003)

Was sollen das für Fotos werden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wozu sollen sie verwendet werden?
Soll ich mein Bike mitgringen? Vielleicht sogar noch geputzt ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Muss ich mein Polo anziehen?

Ich bin dafür, dass wir die Fotos am Samstag machen, weil ich dann abends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gehe und am Sonntag sehr lange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will!!!


----------



## Floman (10. Januar 2003)

@ zu gefährlich

ICh bin nicht für eine Änderung des Termins, weil diser Termin zu allen Teammitgliedern jetzt durchgedrungen ist, sogar zum verschollenen Marcel und Schorsch! Also bring jetzt keine Unruhe rein mit: Es könnte aber auch... Denn sonst kommt wieder bloß die Hälfte und die anderen denken sich: War es nicht Sonntag?

und dann haben wir nix erreicht

*Also Termin steht fest und bleibt so.* Das is meine Meinung...

*Bis Samstag *


----------



## Mikel (10. Januar 2003)

Betreff Teamtreffen!

Moin ihr sensiblen Dreiradfahrer....

So in Vertretung von Herrn Prof.Dr.Dipl.MA Artist soll ich ausrichten, dass jeder das Poloshirt und Das Teamtriko, sowie Bike mitbringen sollte. 

Tschöööööööö ihr Fahrradhosenspangenträger Feierabendbierverweigerer.....und Fishbonehopper......


----------



## mischiflix (10. Januar 2003)

denn machen wir das mal fest  und verzichten auf jan:
SAMSTAG--1400 bei tietz                   fotos! 

also, bis morgen, wenn ich da schon wieder lebe!
evt. kommt ja herbert auch noch mit!(sonntag will er nich!)
ich werd morgen dabei sein!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinterherfahrer (10. Januar 2003)

so ihr FahrhosenbiszudenOhrenzieher...

ich werde Samstag 14 Uhr bei der AKT-Foto-Session dabei sein...

ich habe aber weiterhin mit Jan beschlossen, dass wir am Sonntag noch ma ne kleine private Fotosession machen... ich ahu 3 Filme inne Runde und Jan opfert seine Kamera... meine Digicam wird natürlich auch am Start sein...

so.... man sieht sich... ach ja... wer fährt dann morgen nochma ne Runde mit nach Alt-Rehse???

mfg

eier "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## ZZZZZorro (10. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *@ zu gefährlich
> ...Also bring jetzt keine Unruhe rein mit: Es könnte aber auch... *


Aber aber Herr General der Streß der ersten Schultage im Neuen Jahr scheint Euch zugesetzt zu haben, unser Herr Prof.Dr.Dipl.MA Artist schrieb doch dazu vorab:


> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Terminänderung nach Absprache auch noch möglich. *


M.E. eine klare Aufforderung zur Diskussion. :

Nun dazu:


> _Original geschrieben von Mikel _
> *So in Vertretung von Herrn Prof.Dr.Dipl.MA Artist soll ich ausrichten, dass jeder das Poloshirt und Das Teamtriko, sowie Bike mitbringen sollte. *


Habsch beides net und glaubt nun net, dass ich mich in eines eurer Größe-M-Leibchen zwänge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich werd ma einfach mim ESK-Streithemd erscheinen. Schade, gerade nun musste mein liebstes Ross mim finalen Rettungsschuss von uns gehen. Naja egal nehm ich halt den Silberpfeil mit. 



> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *ich habe aber weiterhin mit Jan beschlossen, dass wir am Sonntag noch ma ne kleine private Fotosession machen... *


 Jungs bleibt sauber!!! 



> *ach ja... wer fährt dann morgen nochma ne Runde mit nach Alt-Rehse???*


Ich net, ihr wisst schon das Alter.  Mein Kreuz spielt gerade wilde Sau.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (11. Januar 2003)

Herr "Harry the Oposum"...

ich meine mit Alt-Rehse net , dass ich auf die Strecke will... ich will in den Ort biken, da ich im Haus Sachsen etwas abgeben möchte...

Ihr könnt es euch ja nochmal überlegen...

mfg

euer "Herr Hinterherfahrer"


----------



## Floman (11. Januar 2003)

@zzzzzorro 

Ja das mit der Termin-Änderung hab ich auch gelesen, aber 2 tage vor dem Ganzem den Termin zur Diskussion zustellen is halt ein bischen spät oder nicht? 
Zumal da hätten alle noch informiert werden müssen, auch die die nicht ins IBc gucken und die kein Icekuh haben.

bis dann und habt ihr gsten noch  ? 

@Hinterherfahrer 
1x hätte doch gereicht 
jaja der ALkohol  

Bis denn


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *@zzzzzorro
> Ja das mit der Termin-Änderung hab ich auch gelesen, aber 2 tage vor dem Ganzem den Termin zur Diskussion zustellen is halt ein bischen spät oder nicht?
> Zumal da hätten alle noch informiert werden müssen, auch die die nicht ins IBc gucken und die kein Icekuh haben.*


Da hassu ja recht, wollt des nur nochma anmerken. 




> *bis dann und habt ihr gsten noch  ? *


Nein, zumindest ich net. 



> *@Hinterherfahrer
> 1x hätte doch gereicht
> jaja der ALkohol  *


Dassssss warrr ühm szooooh wichtüch. *hicks*



> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *Herr "Harry the Oposum"...
> ich meine mit Alt-Rehse net , dass ich auf die Strecke will... ich will in den Ort biken, da ich im Haus Sachsen etwas abgeben möchte...
> 
> ...


Aso, na ma sehn.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (11. Januar 2003)

So... um eines klar zu stellen... isch war net besoffen als ich dat jepostet habe... nur hat mein Browser die Site net ordentlich geladen und da habsch einfach nochma druffgeklickt...

mfg

euer "Herr Hinterherfahrer"


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *So... um eines klar zu stellen... isch war net besoffen als ich dat jepostet habe... nur hat mein Browser die Site net ordentlich geladen und da habsch einfach nochma druffgeklickt...
> 
> mfg
> ...



Guten Morgen Herr Hinterherfahrer,

ich hab doch extra Zwinkermännchen dahintergesetzt.

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (11. Januar 2003)

Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, habe ich die Spuren des nächtlichen Deliriums beseitigt.

Einer muss ja schließlich den Partyraum aufräumen.


----------



## mischiflix (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, habe ich die Spuren des nächtlichen Deliriums beseitigt.
> 
> Einer muss ja schließlich den Partyraum aufräumen. *



Danke, hoher herr ober-eisdielen-poser-in-mega-geilem-outfit Droppel!



> bis dann und habt ihr gsten noch  ?


hm, herr genachreal, das kann ich wohl nicht soo genau sagen, dazu müsste ich den 50:50 Joker nutzen oder das publikum befragen!

so, bis nachher gleich!!!
und nicht so viel Rum-stehen! davon wird einem kalt!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (11. Januar 2003)

> hm, herr genachreal, das kann ich wohl nicht soo genau sagen, dazu müsste ich den 50:50 Joker nutzen oder das publikum befragen!



Auswertung:

Antwortmöglichkeiten  

JA - NEIN 

Publikumsjoker: 

100% --> JA
0%     --> NEIN

50.50-Joker: 

es bleibt ANTWORT --> JA 


ALSO, NE...   

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (11. Januar 2003)

so soll es denn gewesen sein!
also, ich schaute grade in meinem zimmer hinter einen haufen aus mindestens 3 kurzen, einem langen trikot, einer langen und einer kurzen hose, meinen elefantentretern und noch massig mehr stinkendem fahrad-bekleidungs-kram, da stellt ich eine flasche mit seh durchsichtigem inhalt sicher, die aber bereits von jemandem angenagt wurde. nun stellt sich nur noch die frage, was die suche nach einem verantwortlichem ergeben wird!

in diesem sinne: macht das!
und prost!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *... einen haufen aus mindestens 3 kurzen, einem langen trikot, einer langen und einer kurzen hose, meinen elefantentretern und noch massig mehr stinkendem fahrad-bekleidungs-kram...*


Na da möcht ich ja nun nich wissen wie du Ferkel gerade vorm PC hockst.  Dat Zeuch hatteste doch vorhin beim Foddotraining noch alles an.   

Viel Freude beim vernichten des Fläschkens.  

Gruß


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (12. Januar 2003)

Mischi isn Stinker...


----------



## mischiflix (12. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *Mischi isn Stinker... *




lieber herr "herr hinterherfahrer", zügelt eure freigiebige zunge, sonst könnt ihr das dem feld*m*arschall angebotene bad im see der tollense genießen, an seiner stelle und mit seinem kettenhemd 

ihr schein euch wohl nicht sonderlich in der geschichte auszukennen, und somit nicht zu wissen, das es uneldel und untypisch für den adel ist sich zu waschen!

also, genießet die zeit, bis der tag des dienstes, wenn die uhr zur siebenten stunde nach dem mittagsgebet geschlagen hat, um dann dort eure strafe in empfang zu nehmen. genaue ausführung zu dieser strafe wird es nicht geben, da ich noch keinen plan habe, und diese erst noch meinen ausweichmanövern vor dem feld*m*arschall angepasst werden muss.

in diesem sinne: an den pranger! ich verlange nach genugtuung!
gehabet euch wohl!


----------



## Carbonator (13. Januar 2003)

Tja dzu sag ich nur 

------NÖ-----


----------



## mischiflix (13. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Tja dzu sag ich nur
> 
> ------NÖ-----
> ...



da muß ich mich doch dafür bedanken, das hier wenigstens einer hinter eurem unterst steht, also carbonator, sie sind ausgenommen von einem kettenhemd-bade-manöver!

so, gute nacht


----------



## Floman (13. Januar 2003)

Du mischi äh zu gefäääääählich
ich glaube das "Nö" von Carbonator war auf den zuvor, von dir formulierten satz " In diesem sinne: an den pranger! ich verlange nach genugtuung!" gerichtet. Ich glaube Carboloader ist auf der Seite des Hinterherfahrers. Ich wollte dich nicht aus deinen träumen, auch mal leute in ihre Hinterhand zuhaben, rausreißen, aber so bin ich nunmal!


----------



## Carbonator (14. Januar 2003)

Ja ja is schön anzusehn wenn alle falschliegen , ich hatte bloß kein Bock mehr zu schreiben bzw. keine Ahnung was ich schreiben sollte.   Und wenn, meistens unterstütz ich keinen sondern stehe auf meiner eigenen Seite ...

najut redet ruhig weiter...

Eins noch: ich bin echt froh dass dieser fiese Schnee endlich fast weg ist damit ich wieder mein Bike schwingen kann...

Also weniger Schlaf   und mehr trainieren---> Ich werde demnächst auch wieder anfangen effektiv zu trainieren.

Najut genug gesabbelt wir sehn uns denn dann Mädels


----------



## mischiflix (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> 
> Eins noch: ich bin echt froh dass dieser fiese Schnee endlich fast weg ist damit ich wieder mein Bike schwingen kann...
> *



ja, sehe ich auch so, doch im moment wär mir schnee lieber und dazu 25°C bei der moddah macht das biken doch auch keinen spaß, und denn muss man auch noch sich und das bike nach jeder tour säubern, des issa auch nich so mein fall



> *
> Also weniger Schlaf   und mehr trainieren---> Ich werde demnächst auch wieder anfangen effektiv zu trainieren.
> ...
> *


das ist gut! doch wenn das wetter so feucht und ungemütlich bleibt, wird mein training wohl wieterhin auf der rolle ablaufen und ich kann mich denn weiter ärgern, das ich nich vom fleck komme

in diesem sinne.. bis heute abend zum training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floman (15. Januar 2003)

jo hab ja, wie ihr gestern mitbekommen habt wieder mitn Lauftraining angefangen und muss sagen, dass es jetzt doch endlich wieder losgehen kann.....
Und zum glück, wie schon mehrmals genannt, is der olle SChnee weg und dat is auch nich mehr rutschig......
Ich geh duschen, komme gerade vom Training!

Achso noch ma ne Frage: Wer kommt morgen ins Jahnsportforum? 
Kommt überhaupt einer?

.und hoffentlich muss ich nicht wieder Hamster im Laufrad spilen und dei gnaze Zeit da drinne (Havana Club)RUMlaufen 
Denn sda fühl ich mich immer so komisch         

Der oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste General, der auch höher vom Rang ist wie 10 Feldmarschalls!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *Der oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste oberste General, der auch höher vom Rang ist wie 10 Feldmarschalls! *


Pah, wie wärs mit 21 Tagen Arrest, Herr General??? Damit Ihr wieder zur Besinnung kommt.


----------



## mischiflix (17. Januar 2003)

ich kann diesem aufruf nur zustimmen! der aufmüpfige stellt sich im rang höher als der von ihm erhobene pseudo-rang es ihm eigentlich erlaubt, sachen verlauten zu lassen!




sagt nix zu meiner aussprache, ist halt noch früh am abend


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *ich kann diesem aufruf nur zustimmen! der aufmüpfige stellt sich im rang höher als der von ihm erhobene pseudo-rang es ihm eigentlich erlaubt, sachen verlauten zu lassen!*


recht so!



> *sagt nix zu meiner aussprache, ist halt noch früh am abend *


Hast du etwa schon vom R.U.M. genascht?


----------



## ClaudiLu (18. Januar 2003)

Wisst ihr schon ganz genau, wann hier im Mai nun der Marathon startet? Also vom Datum her?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (18. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wisst ihr schon ganz genau, wann hier im Mai nun der Marathon startet? Also vom Datum her? *



guckst du hier: ADFC Tollense unter Tourenprogramm.

*Sonntag, den 18. Mai  
4. ADFC-Fahrradmarathon Mecklenburgische Seenplatte
150 km auf einem Rundkurs von Neubrandenburg durch die Strelitzer Kleinseenplatte und zurück
Startzeit: 8 Uhr vom Radlertreff Oberbachbrücke (Anmeldung erforderlich)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (18. Januar 2003)

Na klasse!  
Da sind wir höchstwahrscheinlich im Urlaub. Eine Woche zuvor beginnt er udn wir wollen 2 Wochen im Radurlaub dann sein.
Das passt ja wieder wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## mischiflix (18. Januar 2003)

adfc-tour? juch hu!

naja, ma sehn ob ich da dabei bin.

hab grad gestern n paar schicke bilder bekommen, die ich euch nich vorenthalten will. dat iss mein wünderschön gefalteter giant-selfmade-cruiser mit perfektem lenkwinkel!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *hab grad gestern n paar schicke bilder bekommen, die ich euch nich vorenthalten will. dat iss mein wünderschön gefalteter giant-selfmade-cruiser mit perfektem lenkwinkel! *



Schick schick, aber findest du die Lenkerposition bei diesem Renner nicht ein wenig extrem?


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Schick schick, aber findest du die Lenkerposition bei diesem Renner nicht ein wenig extrem?  *



Deine Frage halt ich für berechtigt. Was willste mit dm Teil machen, zu Gefährlich? Als Kleiderablage vielleicht? Wie fährt man mit so was? Und vor allem wo?
Das Wetter war ja heute einladend. Hab zum ersten Mal mein RR ausgeführt. Puh aufregend, aber das Rad ist wie eine Feder. Man spürt es kaum? Ganz schnell kommt man damit auf Touren. In jedem Fall schrubbt man damit mehr km/h. War ein tolles Gefühl.


----------



## mischiflix (19. Januar 2003)

@claudi

huch, da vergass ich doch glatt  noch zu erwähnen, das dieser cruiser auch noch eine zusätzliche federung im oberrohr hat.
was ich damit mache? hm, das schaltauge liegt noch im rucksack, das stererrohr im keller und das unterrohr auf meinem regal...

das wetter heute war heute ja wirklich wunderschön, hättest ja auch bei uns mitkommen können, denn aber eher mit mtb, da auch mal ein kurzes stückchen buckelpiste dazwischen war, sost war auch fast nur straße dabei.

so, ich geh nu erstma was essen, den muss ich mir noch überlegen, wo wir heute lang gefahren sind....


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> * ...den muss ich mir noch überlegen, wo wir heute lang gefahren sind.... *


Na is doch ganz einfach:
*NB ==> Neuendorf ==> Wulkenzin ==> Chemnitz ==> Pinnow ==> Breesen ==> Kalübbe ==> Zirzow ==> Weitin ==> NB*

Insgesamt ne schöne Tour mit lekker Sprints, so wie ich dat mag. Aber das da zawei zum Schluss den Panzerberg nichmehr hochhämmern wollten. mannmannmann


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. Januar 2003)

Hihi, Zzzzzorro stimmt. Die Strecke ist schön - kenn ich.
@Zu Gefährlich. Nee, du, ich mußte heute unbedingt aufs Rennrad. War mein erster Ausritt. Da gabs nix zu deuteln.
Nachmittags war ich mm Hund joggen. Nu ist gleich wieder Montag *heul* Das Wochenende - schnipps  - ist so schnell vorbei.


----------



## Carbonator (19. Januar 2003)

... und lesen dieser Text hat mir zu gefährlich geschickt...
Also viel Spaß!!


Erzählt von Atze persönlich:
Neulich im August, Sonntags, da hat mein TransAlp-Trainingspartner "Jupp" aus Stuttgart angerufen: "Hey Atze, lust auf en Käffchen?" Kurz überlegt und in den Trainingsplan geguckt. "Klar doch" sach ich zu ihm "Ich komme, und zwar locker und flach - wie immer. Setz den Kaffee auf!"
Ich rein in die Cipollinikluft, Butter aufs Sitzpolster, den Kilometerzähler genullt - nochmal die Kniekehlen nachrasiert und dann ab in die Garage - den topgepflegten maßgeschneiderten Krabo-Renner mit Liebe auf den Asphalt gestellt und die 19er Reifen auf 10 Bar Betriebsdruck gebracht. Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in lockerem Kompensationsbereich erstmal mit 35er Schnitt über die B7 raus aus Wuppertal..
Nach 48 Minuten in Köln am Rhein entlang, da steh ich schon im ersten Stau! Inlineskater wohin man blickt, mit wedelnden Armen und Füßen versuchen sich diese armselig krebsenden Kreaturen von einer Eisdiele zur nächsten zu bewegen, einige nennen das sogar "Speedskaten". "Chickenwatching" nenn ich dieses Gehampel höchstens - Spezialgebiet Sonntags 12.00 an der Kemnade, aber erst wenn das Thermometer bei 26 pegelt! Mein Schnitt fällt unter die 32er Marke, aber ich bleib ganz ruhig..
Locker im Tritt - 30er Schnitt
Bei Bonn gerate ich dann zufällig in eine RTF, ihr wißt schon R.T.F. - diese Veranstaltung mit diesen lustigen Leuten: "Rentner Treffen Farbenblinde".
Kuppiges Gelände - meine Beine treten lässig wie die Pleuelstangen eines Volvo-Penta Schiffsmotors eine exakte 95er Trittfrequenz - ich pflüge durch das "teilnehmerstärkste" Vereins-Treibholz der "6.00 Uhr" Abfahrzeitklasse. Ein paar Lenkertaschen und Dickbäuche versuchen hechelnd in meinem Windschatten zu lutschen, ein paar locker eingestreute 7 Sekunden Trainingssprints schaffen Klarheit an der Windkante - aber ich bleib ruhig, ganz ruhig.
Viehtransporte gehören verboten
Plötzlich treibt ein Bauer seine Schafe auf die Fahrbahn - ich in die Eisen, meine glänzenden Campas bringen die mattschwarzen Aerofelgen präzise zum Stehen. Es stinkt. Die Strasse ist voll von tierischen Exkrementen - na wir wollen doch heute abend nicht schon wieder das Rad putzen müssen! Da schiebt sich von hinten so eine Grausocke an mir vorbei und kommt genau vor mir mit dem Hinterrad in einem dicken Flatschen zum Stehen: Ich seh plötzlich nur noch behaarte Beine! Nein - nicht diese konturlosen leicht Behaarten - sondern so "10 Jahre keine Sonne"-käsige Stelzen mit richtig fett Fell auf der Patte! So Haare, wo auf den Haaren noch Haare zu sehen sind und der Übergang zu den Socken kaum zu erkennen ist! Ich sach Euch: E-kel-haft!!
Und dann dreht sich der Typ auch noch um und hebt die neongelbe Regenjacke um besser seine fünfstellige, in Folie eingeschweißte Startnummer präsentieren zu können! Unter dieser Optischen Beleidigung kommt ein Ötztal-Marathon Finishertrikot von 1816 zum Vorschein, leicht ausgebleicht an den Stellen wo es nicht von der Regenjacke überdeckt wird- das ist seit der legendären Neviges RTF von 1999 nicht mehr gewaschen worden.. Ein Geruch weht zu mir herüber- Paah! In dem Moment frag ich mich, ob der Viehtrieb hier vor oder neben mir stattfindet?!
Immer 10 Schläge unter GA1 - ich immer - standesgemäß - und Du?!
Hinter Koblenz steht dann wieder eine standesgemäße 34 auf dem Tacho, es geht leicht bergan, langes Teilstück, Schnellstrasse - und ich so in "Mitropa" Haltung: Handyknopf im Ohr den Erzählungen von meinem Trainingskumpel aus Malle lauschend, nen Riegel im Mund und mit der linken Hand durch die Pulswerte zappend - da kommt doch auf der linken Seite ein Rennradfahrer an mir vorbei! Blitzendes neues italienisches Aluminium, CarbonRearstay, Shimano Dura Ace(?!), verspiegelte Sonnenbrille, Kappy auf und 1a geölte Beine - keine Miene verzogen..
Ich denk so: "Meister - wohl zu früh aus dem Trainingslager zurück? Was soll den das Manöver, ich soll in deinem miefigen Windschatten existieren?? Das haben wir ja gleich!" Die Kette geschmeidig aufs 53er geliftet, zieh ich erstmal auf seine Höhe und hab vorher den Polar auf Durchschnittswertanzeige gestellt. "Na, auch im GA1 Bereich? Ich bin noch 7 Schläge drunter" linse ich auf seinen HAC der schon weitaus höhere Zahlen offeriert. "Das muss wegen der Hochspannungsleitung sein" seine gezwungene Antwort, während er sofort das Tempo weiter anzieht. Ich denk: "Geiiil - Zuck nur - Du übertrainierter Schnauzbart. Darauf hab ich doch nur gewartet!" Und so treib ich ihn weiter mit lockeren "Kraft am Berg" Tritten vor mir her. Der Kerl wills wirklich wissen, langsam beginnt mir das Ganze Spass zu machen. Mein Puls tuckert gleichmäßig in der Nähe der aeroben Schwelle: Ich geh noch zwei Gänge runter, hole tief Luft und setz mich mit geschlossenen Mundwinkel so neben ihn, das er meine entspannte Gesichtsmimik nicht übersehen kann - wir rollen mit knapp 42 km/h die inzwischen schätzungsweise sieben prozentige Steigung hoch. 
Let the Race begin
Das Rennen hat begonnen: 42,5 - 43,1 "Ist das alles was Du zu bieten hast, Oliba?? Ich schick Dich zurück ins Grupetto. Dich mach ich platt wie Virenque den Mont Ventoux" 43,4 - 43,8 - 44,5! "Jaaaaa - Gib alles! Heute entkommst Du mir nicht. Heute kannst Du nicht nach Deiner Freundin im Hauptfeld gucken, heute hast Du gefrühstückt, heute kann es nur einen geben..."
45 - Meine Kette surrt ihr ewiges Lied. Ich hör von seinem HAC4 schon ein verzweifeltes Piepen von der weit überschrittenen anaeroben Schwelle und will gerade zum finalen Todesstoß ansetzen: "Armstrong- Blick zurück während einer maximalpulsorientierten hochtrittfrequenten Konterattacke" - was macht der Vereinsheini da? Er rettet sich durch einen spontanen Schlenker auf eine Nebenstrasse?! Aber nicht mit mir - du Semiprofi! Ich überspringe das Blumenbankett auf der Verkehrsinsel und nehm den Kreisverkehr in Gegenrichtung und stell im nach. Er wählt die einzig mögliche Ausfahrt aus dem Kreisel - es geht leicht bergab - kurvig! Tief unten ist der blitzende Rhein zu sehen - Ser-Pen-Ti-Nen! "Meister! Bergab gibts Dickenrabatt - das ist mein Revier, hier sitz ich am Ende der Nahrungskette!!
Bergab bin ich der Meister vom Ruhrgebiet!
Die Kette liegt jetzt glatt rechts wie sein Mittelscheitel. Wir ziehen mit 53/11 Innenlinie an Schulbussen vorbei. Die Kinder johlen uns zu und haben die Rasseln wie bei HEW schon in der Hand, wir schiessen mit knapp 100 km/h in Aerohaltung mit Hände hinterm Rücken und den Lippen auf dem Vorbau die langen Geraden hinunter. Die Blitze der fest installierten Radaranlagen gleiten an unseren verspiegelten Brillen ab wie Wassertropfen von einem frisch gewachsten Oberrohr. Ortseingang, Tempo 75, jetzt zeig ich dem Weichei mal, warum man mich den "Falken von Unterbarmen" nennt! Ich seh die letzten entscheidenden Kurven, ich wähle das Hinterrad eines silbernen Mercedes mit örtlichem Kennzeichen um mich in die geeignete Sprintposition ziehen zu lassen - mein Antritt kommt - die Kurbeln biegen sich unter den 840 Watt die ich beim letzten Leistungstest auf die Hirsch'sche Pedale gezaubert habe - meine Beine trommeln eine 130er Frequenz das Michael Hübner und Laurent Ganet sofort ihre Karriere beenden würden: Da! Der dicke weiße Strich - ich rausche an dem Möchtegern-Sprinter vorbei wie Cipo an Zabel - ich reiße die Hände hoch um das Laktatexpresslogo in den Innenhandflächen der rehledernen Handschuhe zu zeigen - ich seh es vor mir: das Podium - die Küsschen - die Frauen mit dem Sekt und den Prämien - das grüne Trikot - das Gelbe - das mit den roten Punkten...
Rote Punkte...
Die seh ich auch als die Wirkung der Narkose langsam nachläßt. Dr. Ringers Laktatlösung gluckert langsam in meine Vene und der große klobige Monitor neben dem Stahlrohrbett hält meinen Puls bei konstant 89 Schlägen!
Nicht das ich nicht Glück gehabt hätte - als ich laut Polizeiangabe mit Finaltempo 79 über die dicke weiße Linie des Stopschildes geknallt bin. Über die Kreuzung an der Uferpromenade gings zum Glück ohne Probleme - die Blumenkübel, das grüne Bänkchen mit den zwei staunenden Rentnern drauf und die kleine Mauer am Rheinufer waren da schon eher ein Hindernis. Was mich allerdings nur davor bewahrte mit noch heilem Rad auf der Wasseroberfläche aufzuschlagen. Einer zufällig anwesenden Tauschsportgruppe aus den Niederlanden habe ich wohl zu verdanken, das ich nicht in Klickpedalen zehn Meter neben dem Nibelungenschatz abgesoffen bin.
Sowas kann jedem Rennfahrer mal passieren
Diverse Brüchen an den Extremitäten, ne Menge Pizza auf den Schenkel - ich mein sowas passiert jedem Rennfahrer ja mal! Zwei Wochen und ich sitzt wieder im Sattel... Aber das Dilemma: Kiefer gebrochen! Und ich hatte doch, gerade aus dem Koma erwacht, von der Oberschwester als erstes die mir zustehende Renn-Wurst und das Regenerations-Bierchen geordert, mit Currysoße und Fritten. Und jetzt: Schiene vor der Kauleiste - Pilzsuppe aus dem Strohhalm - geschlagene zwei Monate lang!
Na, aber das Schlimmmste war, als mein Kumpel Jupp aus Stuttgart anrief: "Hö' mal Atze, wo bleib'se? Kettenriß?? Der Kaffee wird ha't!!"
(Dieser Text entstand beim zufälligen hören einer "Atze Schröder" Aufnahme auf dem langen Weg zurück von Südfrankreich! Wer das Original der Porschefahrt von Dortmund nach Bremen hören möchte, sollte sich schleunigst die CD kaufen und den Kreateur des Originals mit üppigen Tantiemen überschütten;-)) <www.atze-schroeder.de>


----------



## mischiflix (19. Januar 2003)

hey caronator, du solltest dabei evt. erwähnen, das der text von
http://www.laktatexpress.de/resources.html hast.!.!
nich das noch einer denk, ich hätt sowat geschrieben....
aber die geschichte hat heut schon meinen abend erheitert...
so, gute nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Januar 2003)

Na auf jeden Fall ne schöne Geschichte am frühen Morgen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinterherfahrer (20. Januar 2003)

> Aber das da zawei zum Schluss den Panzerberg nichmehr hochhämmern wollten. mannmannmann



Also wenn ich da mit dir hoch gehämmert wäre, dann hätte ich mich zu Hause nach ein paar neuen "Eiern" umsehen müssen... hassu etwa die Tour über net mitbekommen, dat bei jedem kleinen Antritt meene olle Kette auf den Ritzeln gerutscht is!? DIE IS NÄMLISCH KOMPLETT AUSJENUGGELT...

Na ja... aber habt ja recht... die Tour war geil...
und das "Harry Hirsch die Bergziege" jeden kleinen Berg zum klettern nehmen musste, fand ich schon etwas merkwürdig... 

aber na ja...

schöne Woche wünsch ich euch...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Januar 2003)

HeHe Herr Hinterherfahrer, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Oder? 6 Uhr und paar zerdellte.



> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *Also wenn ich da mit dir hoch gehämmert wäre, dann hätte ich mich zu Hause nach ein paar neuen "Eiern" umsehen müssen... hassu etwa die Tour über net mitbekommen, dat bei jedem kleinen Antritt meene olle Kette auf den Ritzeln gerutscht is!? DIE IS NÄMLISCH KOMPLETT AUSJENUGGELT...*


Dafür warste aba immer noch recht fix.



> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *... und das "Harry Hirsch die Bergziege" jeden kleinen Berg zum klettern nehmen musste, fand ich schon etwas merkwürdig... *


Na ick üb schon fürn Frankenaufenthalt und ein kleiner Hügelsprint hat noch niemandem geschadet. Zumal det nach dem Radl-Päuschen den Körper mal wieder richtig "durchpustet".

Gruß


----------



## Floman (20. Januar 2003)

och mensch, wenn i das so höre, wäre ich doch gern bei der tour dabei gewesen 

ich bin dafür 20 km wie ein einzelkämpfer zu Fuß durch den Wald gerobt , um dann irgendwie wieder nach Neubrandenburg zu finden. Das heißt ich musste auf meinem Rückweg nur den Menschenmassen folhen, die zur Eishalle wollten. 

Wer kommt morgen wieder?
Unser Captain is wieder gesund, das heißt no rumgammeln und very viele Übungen.


----------



## Carbonator (20. Januar 2003)

Also ich bin Morgen auch wieder dabei und da ich grad so gut am Trainieren bin geh ich vorher noch auffe Rolle...

Also bis denn Mädels.
Haut rein


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Januar 2003)

Also ich war heute nur im Fitneßstudio beim Spinning und Callanetics. Morgen Radeln und abends Rückenkurs. Will etwas zur Unterstützung tun. Hab festgestellt, daß sich durchs laufen und radeln, andere nicht benutzte oder nur in bestimmter Dehnung benutzt Muskeln wohl schon verkürzt haben. Dem muß ich entgegenwirken.


----------



## mischiflix (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Hab festgestellt, daß sich durchs laufen und radeln, andere nicht benutzte oder nur in bestimmter Dehnung benutzt Muskeln wohl schon verkürzt haben. Dem muß ich entgegenwirken. *


oha, ich glaub davon kann wohl so ziemlich jeder von uns ein liedchen summen.. ich merk das besonders in den beinen und ende letzten jahres hat mir die sportärztin auch noch ne verkürzung im rücken bescheinigt, nu war ich aber neulich da, und da meinte sie dieser sei völlig io..hm..

naja, nich benutzte muskeln, ja, also ich hab da nu nich soo sonderlich das problem mit, da ich das aber auch denn wohl nich merke.

also, soweit erst mal, gute nacht!


nur noch eine frage in die runde: wie sieht das eigentlich mit eurer bike beleuchtung aus? lust aufn nacht-ritt?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Also ich war heute nur im Fitneßstudio beim Spinning und Callanetics. Morgen Radeln und abends Rückenkurs. Will etwas zur Unterstützung tun. Hab festgestellt, daß sich durchs laufen und radeln, andere nicht benutzte oder nur in bestimmter Dehnung benutzt Muskeln wohl schon verkürzt haben. Dem muß ich entgegenwirken. *


Calla-watt???  Ick war heut nur faul. Ein Tag Ruhe is och ma watt scheenet.

@Turbinianer
Kann meine Teilnahme morgen noch net garantieren. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *oha, ich glaub davon kann wohl so ziemlich jeder von uns ein liedchen summen.. ich merk das besonders in den beinen und ende letzten jahres hat mir die sportärztin auch noch ne verkürzung im rücken bescheinigt, nu war ich aber neulich da, und da meinte sie dieser sei völlig io..hm..
> 
> naja, nich benutzte muskeln, ja, also ich hab da nu nich soo sonderlich das problem mit, da ich das aber auch denn wohl nich merke.
> ...


Verkürzte Muskeln hab ick ma letzte Woche im Jahnsportforum antrainiert.  Jaja diese Sportärzte, bei jedem Besuch eine neue Überaschung. 

Na ick hab erstma keene Lampe, weil die meine einen ganzen Vormittag rumgebruzelt/-knistert hat und seit dem keinen Lichtstrahl mehr wirft.

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Calla-watt???  mal. *



mensch ZZZZZorro, dat iss ja ma wieder ne bildungslücke 


> ZEH > Semestersportprogramm > Fitness&Gesundheit > Callanetics
> 
> Callanetics
> Erfolg in kurzer Zeit mit dem Bewegungstraining für einen schönen straffen Körper durch kleine Bewegungen bestimmter Muskelgruppen, die für jede/n, unabhängig von Alter und Kondition, geeignet sind.
> ...


gefunden auf: http://poseidon.rz.fhtw-berlin.de/sport/durchf.php?vorschau=1&nr=36

also, nich fragen, gockeln!
so, bis dennn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (20. Januar 2003)

Wow, die Beschreibung hört sich nach: Mutti macht Sport mit Wattebällchen. Aber tatsächlich sind da viele Dehnübungen bei, viel mit durchgestreckten Beinen, Hanteln mit ausgestreckten Armen über längere Zeit heben, Liegestütze in den unterschiedlichsten Formen, Training der Bauch- und der Rückenmuskeln. Ich finde es effektiv.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *Erfolg in kurzer Zeit mit dem Bewegungstraining für einen schönen straffen Körper durch kleine Bewegungen bestimmter Muskelgruppen, die für jede/n, unabhängig von Alter und Kondition, geeignet sind. *


Na den schönen straffen Körper hab ick ja schon. Womit ick ja schon von dieser Grundvoraussetzung her zu den von Droppel oft erwähnten sexy mens gehöre.



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *Die kontrolliert geführten, sanften aber effektiven Bewegungen sind außerdem Meditation für Körper und Seele. *


Bist Du dir sicher dat dat noch was mit Sport zu tun hat.


----------



## Ackebua (21. Januar 2003)

Papperlapapp!

Bei uns, das ist da, wo ich herkomme, versteht man unter der Bezeichnung "Sport" etwas geringfügig anderes:

...Sport als solcher bringt Körper und Geist an den Rand der Funktionsfähigkeit. Muskelstränge können nicht mehr von der Hautschicht gebändigt werden und werfen kuriose Wellenformationen an Vorder- und Hinterläufen, Knochenenden stechen wie Nadelspitzen durch poröses Oberfleisch und das Gehirn kann sich vor laktathaltigem Blut kaum noch konzentrieren und zuckt nur wild. Sport sollte also in seiner reinsten Form nur in einer dem Menschen äußerst unwirklichen Umgebung stattfinden, wie es zum Beispiel Wälder, Berge und Alleen darbieten...

Es lebe der Sport!


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Januar 2003)

Na das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber ich hab halt gemerkt, daß durchs Radfahren und joggen, die muskeln an den Waden und an der Unterseite der Oberschenkel verkürzt sind. Die Beine krieg ich gar nicht mehr gerade kriege, weil die Beine schon gar nicht mehr gerade gestreckt werden. Ebenso mein Rücken, war heute im Wirkelsäulen-Rücken-Kurs. Wow, was man da für Übungen machen mußte. War anstrengend, aber ich denke, ich kann noch ein paar Muskeln am Rücken gebrauchen.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ackebua _
> *Papperlapapp!
> 
> Bei uns, das ist da, wo ich herkomme, versteht man unter der Bezeichnung "Sport" etwas geringfügig anderes:
> ...


 Mein reden!


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. Januar 2003)

Was so richtig urige Männer sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinterherfahrer (21. Januar 2003)

also ich erinnere da nur an unsere lustigen Übungen, die wia letztens beim Lauftraining gemacht haben... wenn uns da jemand beobachtet hätte, der hätte sich bestimmt bepisst vor lachen... na ja... wir haben uns ja auch bepisst vor lachen, weil die verkrüppelungen so lustig aussahen... aber im Endeffekt haben sie einem ja doch einen Musklekater eingebracht...

na ja... und ich als einer, der gerne ma falsch atmet und dann auch mal ganz gerne umkippt, hat ja vom Arzt ne Verordnung zur Atemtherapie bekommen.... jaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaa... also ich kann euch das nur empfehlen... es ist vielleicht kindisch, ws die da mit einem machen... aber es entspannt, da das ganze mit ner Massage verbunden ist... und ich hab schon ein paar Tipps bekommen, die sogar funktionieren... zum Beispiel kann ich meinen Puls jetzt richtig gut wieder runter arbeiten... weil oft hab ich es ja gehabt, dass mein Puls sogar im ruhenden Zustand noch gestiegen ist...

na jutt, meene Sportsfreunde...

machts ma jutt...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (21. Januar 2003)

ach ja...
ma was vielleicht interessantes für ClaudiLu...

ich kenne jemanden, der für TRENGADE arbeitet oder mal gearbeitet hat und nen Superkontakt zu der Firma hat... 

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## ClaudiLu (22. Januar 2003)

HInterherfahrer, danke für deine Zusprüche betreffs "unnatürliche" Bewegungen und Aktivitäten.

und...

...ich kenn jemanden, der bei TRENGADE noch arbeitet.  
Warum ist dein Bekannter/Kumpel/Freund nich mehr da...


----------



## Droppel (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Na den schönen straffen Körper hab ick ja schon. Womit ick ja schon von dieser Grundvoraussetzung her zu den von Droppel oft erwähnten sexy mens gehöre.
> 
> *




Nicht nur das Gesicht ist für eine Aufnahme in den liebreizenden Kreis der sexy mens von Wichtigkeit, sondern auch makellos schöne Beine. Krummbeinige haben da nichts zu suchen. Echte sexy mens erkennen sich übrigends mit verbundenen AUgen am abtasten des Beins. Natürlich nur etwas für "Alteingesessene"!

Es darf geraten werden, zu wem diese äußerst graziös anmutenden Beine gehören:


----------



## Artist (22. Januar 2003)

Ich glaub, sowas nennt man auch ' Häschenkackstellung ' oder??


----------



## Droppel (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Ich glaub, sowas nennt man auch ' Häschenkackstellung ' oder??  *




Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Du rumstehen würdest, wenn Du zwei fesche Miezen auf`m Arm hättest ...


Aber in diese Verlegenheit kommt außer den "sexy mens" ja sowieso keiner!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Nicht nur das Gesicht ist für eine Aufnahme in den liebreizenden Kreis der sexy mens von Wichtigkeit, sondern auch makellos schöne Beine. *



Na ick hab doch vom makellosen Körper geschrieben, net vom "nur" vom Gesichte.



> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> *Ich glaub, sowas nennt man auch ' Häschenkackstellung ' oder?? *


----------



## mischiflix (23. Januar 2003)

....habt ihr ein glück, das einbildung ja auch eine bildung ist! 

schlaft ihr denn alle die ganze woche? tststs, hier passiert ja gaaaaar nüx!
so, gute nacht


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *schlaft ihr denn alle die ganze woche? tststs, hier passiert ja gaaaaar nüx!*


Tja inner Woche passiert halt nich so ville, das man davon so ausführlich berichten könnte. Ich werd morjen ja meine Tour absolvieren, hab mich wegen der zahlreichen Anmeldungen, die ja für einen Freitag auch net unbedingt zu erwarten waren, nochma im Tourverlauf umentschieden. Natürlich alles noch ein wenig ausgedehnter. 

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Tja inner Woche passiert halt nich so ville, das man davon so ausführlich berichten könnte. Ich werd morjen ja meine Tour absolvieren, hab mich wegen der zahlreichen Anmeldungen, die ja für einen Freitag auch net unbedingt zu erwarten waren, nochma im Tourverlauf umentschieden. Natürlich alles noch ein wenig ausgedehnter.
> 
> Gruß *


Und wie lang ist die Tour an km gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. Januar 2003)

Hi Claudi hier ist der Bericht:

Lychen unter mecklenburger Protektorat 

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (25. Januar 2003)

Wat, sind das echt so viel km? 125 km? Echt? Hätt ich gar nicht angenommen?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Wat, sind das echt so viel km? 125 km? Echt? Hätt ich gar nicht angenommen? *


Na da mein Silberpfeil über keinen Wegstrecken-/Geschwindigkeitsmesser verfügt, musste ich die Strecke auffer Karte nachzählen, also sinds 125 +/- 5. Und weil ich im vergangenen Jahr fast die gleiche Tour in Vorbereitung auf die Vaetternrundan gefahren bin und danach 140 km auffer Nadel standen, kommt det hin.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (25. Januar 2003)

Ja nee, also auf 5 km kams auch nicht an. Aber ich hätt gedacht, es wären bedeutend weniger. Aber du hast da mehr Erfahrung.
Übrigens hab ich letztens noch jemanden kennengelernt, der Vätternsee-Rundfahrt reist. Und zwar der Andreas, Verkäufer im Schweriner Radshop, aus dem ich mein Radl hab.
Bin heute fast 2 Stunden im RR rumgeradelt. Herrliches Wetter, aber ganz schön extremer Wind. Aber ansonsten herrliches Fahrgefühl.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (26. Januar 2003)

ClaudiLu sollte ruhig ma sone Trainingseiheit bei uns Mitradeln... da würde se merken, dass se die Geschwindigkeit gar net so mitbekommt...

also... next Chance today... 2:00 a.m.(after middach*lol* also kurz gesacht 14Uhr) @ bikeshop Tietz...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## ClaudiLu (26. Januar 2003)

Ihr seid einfach zu gut für mich.  Ich bin eher auf Tour-Strecke trainiert. Aber ihr macht ja auch SIngletrails und sone Sachen. Gegen 14 Uhr war ich in Gädebehn in unserem Garten und hab versucht, die toten Fische und Frösche ausm Teich zu angeln. Aber war noch alles mehr als tiefgefroren. Dann nach Neobrand zurück und 2 Stunden Jogging.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Ihr seid einfach zu gut für mich.  Ich bin eher auf Tour-Strecke trainiert. *



Und das genau hama heut auch getan. Also erst fix am See bis zur "Bornmühle" und dann über Groß Nemerow, Rowa, Burg Stargard, Lindenhof und Carlshöhe zurück nach NB. Alles in normalem Tempo, mal von den Ortseingangssprints abgesehen, die irgendwie auch immer früher ansetzen - ich sach nur Burg Stargard  - , aber insgesamt recht lustig sind. Leider war ich heut mim Fully unterwegs, det hat ganz schön Antrieb geschluckt, aba auch die ca. 190 Kilometer der Vortage lagen heut etwas schwer in den Beinen.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Und das genau hama heut auch getan. *



Tja, wer konnte das ahnen.
Außerdem ist das bei mir immer spontan entschieden.
Wenn ich samstags radle, muß das nich unbedingt am nächsten Tag auch passieren. Zusätzlich muß ich jetzt irschendwie auch noch Fitneß einbauen. Hab zu dünne, kraftlose Ärmchen, da mault eine Sehne. Deswegen zusätzlich etwas Hanteltraining.


----------



## mischiflix (28. Januar 2003)

hey, nu bringn ma ma wieder n bissl leben inne bude hier!!!!!!!
wie ihr doch bestimt schon mitbekommen habt, ist ja an herrntag der harzsturm, nu hab ich mir mitm hinterherfahrer(der immer vorne fährt) gedacht, dat wär doch wat für uns hier, also, wer hat lust?
bitte konkret ma sagen, ich werd versuchen am dnnerstag noch ma zum training zu kommen, denn werd ich das nochma ansprechen.
also, infos bekommt ihr denn auch unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t42064.html

also, michael59 meinte es ist genug platz zum zelten da vorhanden!

lasst uns das tun, was och am besten kann........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinterherfahrer (28. Januar 2003)

ick will im HARZ biken...

ick würde uch ein auf Busfahrer machen, wenn ich denn bis dahin schon ein richtiget Audo gefunden habe für mich... als BIKESCHWERLASTTRANSPORTER würde uns auch der Partybus wieder gute Dienste erbrigen...

mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer


----------



## mischiflix (28. Januar 2003)

ein dreifaches JO, ma sehn, wenn ma däumchen mitbekommen, hamma sogar denn nen 2. fahrer und evt. bekomm ich ja denn auch ma bis dahin mein fleppen fertich.........
also: gute nacht!


----------



## Carbonator (29. Januar 2003)

Wenn Jesus mich erhört hab ich bis dahin auch meine seit einem dreiviertel Jahr laufenden Fleppen.

Also ich komm auf hundertsten mit... wird bestimmt hammer geil.
Ick war ja erst einma inne Berge richtig biken und das war 1994.Also ich mach mit Ladies    !!!

Bis denn ich komm Morgn auch zum Training!!!


----------



## Droppel (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *
> Ick war ja erst einma inne Berge richtig biken und das war 1994.
> 
> *




Dann wirds aber mal wieder Zeit. Der Harz ist auch ein gutes "Einsteigerhügelgebiet". Danach muss aber eine Steigerung kommen!!! Dolomiten! Mindestens!

 


Waren die anderen Ebenenbewohner schon mal in den Bergen. Also richtige Berge? Alpen? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Dann wirds aber mal wieder Zeit. Der Harz ist auch ein gutes "Einsteigerhügelgebiet". Danach muss aber eine Steigerung kommen!!! Dolomiten! Mindestens!
> 
> *


Alter Poser 



> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Waren die anderen Ebenenbewohner schon mal in den Bergen. Also richtige Berge? Alpen? Wenn ja, wo? *


Klar in den Ironhills of Broda zu Neobrandt.  Ne hab mich im vergangenen Jahr schonma bei der Vaetternrundan in der schwedischen Hügellandschaft ausgetobt. Ansonsten bin ick ab next week ja in Nouremberc/Frangen. Ende Februar wirds Bike nachgeholt und denn geht dat Trainieren da los. *jippie* Und Altitude hat sich mir ja schon als erfahrener Fährtenleser für ein paar Touren angeboten.

So nu zum Harzsturm: Kann det natürlich auch erst inner nächsten Woche in Nouremberc besprechen. Wäre aba gern dabei - wohl als einziger Nichtbiertrinker- .


----------



## mischiflix (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Klar in den Ironhills of Broda zu Neobrandt.
> *


* 

  




			So nu zum Harzsturm: Kann det natürlich auch erst inner nächsten Woche in Nouremberc besprechen. Wäre aba gern dabei - wohl als einziger Nichtbiertrinker- .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
nun, und soetwas als königl. Feld*m*arschall, tststs, das es solche menschen gibt, hörte ich bis jetz nur aus sagen und mythen!

@droppel: ich war schon 2 mal! ein mal irgendwo mit irgendwas unterm hintern, was so in der ecke stuttgard war, denn noch ein anderes mal letztes jahr beim EBM in seiffen.
spuck doch ma nich sooooo große töne , kommst denn auch, soweit ich mitbekommen hab idenn sehn ma uns beim marathon, denn: gekämpft wird auf dem schlachtfeld! 

in diesem sinne: ich freu mich schon, iund ich denk ich kann kein mecklenburger bier zusteuern, das kann doch keiner trinken.!

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *in diesem sinne: ich freu mich schon, iund ich denk ich kann kein mecklenburger bier zusteuern, das kann doch keiner trinken!*



 Jepp das Mecklenburger besser kein Bier brauen sollten hat sich sogar in Kreisen der Gerstensaftverächter rumgesprochen.


----------



## ClaudiLu (29. Januar 2003)

He, Zzzzzorro, wann streichst du hier die Segel? Oder schon wieder hinfällig dieses berufliche Vorhaben?
Eventuell ich komm ich mit meiner Freundin auch in den Harz.
Wir haben im Mai 3 Wochen Urlaub. aber wir wollen ja auch noch ins Ausland zum Radurlaub für 2 Wochen. Hoffentlich sind wir rechtzeitig zurück. Gebucht ist noch nix.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *He, Zzzzzorro, wann streichst du hier die Segel? Oder schon wieder hinfällig dieses berufliche Vorhaben? *


Montach, geht det los. 

*ojeojeoje, was mache ich um diese frühe zeit an nem urlaubtag eigentlich hier, grübelgrübel*   

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *
> spuck doch ma nich sooooo große töne , kommst denn auch, soweit ich mitbekommen hab idenn sehn ma uns beim marathon, denn: gekämpft wird auf dem schlachtfeld!
> *




Brauch ich gar nicht. Denn ich hatte schon Dolomitenschotter unter meinem treuen Reifen. Ob ich in den Harz komme weiss ich nicht, da wir irgendwann zu Freunden nach Irland fliegen müssen. Auch weiss ich nicht, ob ich den MA dann mitfahren täte. Nicht, dass ich das trotz Krankheit nicht schaffen würde, aber ob ich mir damit einen Gefallen tu??? Wer weiss!

Naja, es ist ja noch ein bisserl Zeit bis dahin und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja vorher mal bei einer Tour (mit ESK) in der Umgebung von NB!

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass ZZZZZorro gar nicht freiwillig nach N geht, sondern ins Exil muss! Hat er euch bestimmt nicht erzählt. Er grämt sich so. Gell, ZZZZZorro!


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Montach, geht det los.
> 
> ...


Na, du bist bestimmt on Tour mitm Radl. Anders kann ich mir das frühe Aufstehen nicht erklären.
@DroppEL: Klar grämt er sich und biis MOntag wirds immer schlimmer.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass ZZZZZorro gar nicht freiwillig nach N geht, sondern ins Exil muss! Hat er euch bestimmt nicht erzählt. Er grämt sich so. Gell, ZZZZZorro!
> 
> *


Pah, so ein Unfug. Na ich beschreib es Euch mal kurz. 

Die fränkischen Feldherren baten mich um Unterstützung. Und weil es mir noch an einigen taktischen Fähigkeiten betreffs Gefechtsübungen im Bergland mangelt, habe ich zugesagt. Da grämt sich niemand und im August binsch wieder hier. Gleichwohl werde ich zwischendurch an noch nicht bestimmten Tagen hier nach dem rechten schauen und gegebenenfalls "steuernd" ein-/angreifen.



> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Na, du bist bestimmt on Tour mitm Radl. Anders kann ich mir das frühe Aufstehen nicht erklären.*


 War aber nur ein wenig locker rumrollen. Bei dem Schneetreiben war det auch nich so spaßig. 

Gruß


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Januar 2003)

Das Grauen hat einen Namen:

*Die Flippers* 

Diese Band und ihre speziellen Fans ham uns gerade die lockere Laufrunde vermiest. Denn unsere Hüpfburg ist nun seit einigen Minuten Ort der Glückseligkeit, des Schunkelns, des Herzschrittmacherhochbetriebs und des Groupie-Baumwollunterhosenweitwurfs.  Naja das ganze is dann eben in ne Zwerchfelltrainingseinheit umgewandelt worden und wir haben die Fans beim EINMARSCH beobachtet.  

Das blanke Chaos, ich sach nur alte Leute die sonst über die Jugend meckern, am Ausrasten, Umherirren und Hippelichsein. Wenn se nun ihre Band hören dürfen, die sie mit Ihrer Musik durch ganz Europa trägt, werden bei mancher/manchem vielleicht alte Großmachtträume wiederbelebt. Naja egal, so hauche ich abschließend lasziv noch ein feines "Wenn in Petersburg die weißen Rosen blüh'n"

Gruß


----------



## mischiflix (30. Januar 2003)

@ZZZZZorro: dreifaches !
aber ich glaube du hast doch etwas entscheidendes vergessen: den starken schweren geruch von doppelherz in der luft!

in diesem sinne: gute Nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *@ZZZZZorro: dreifaches !
> aber ich glaube du hast doch etwas entscheidendes vergessen: den starken schweren geruch von doppelherz in der luft!*



Ja klar, wie konnt ich des nur vergessen. Aso, hat ich vorhin noch vergessen, ich drück dir für morjen die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (30. Januar 2003)

Die Oldies on Tour. Um Gottes willen. Wer weiß, wen wir zujubeln in 40 Jahren: Madonna in gebeugter Haltung, mit Dutt, Nickelbrille und zerfurchtem Gesicht.
Ich hab heute von den Flippers ein Bild in der Zeitung gesehen. Grauenhaft. Frisch geliftet ist gar nix, Frisuren wie gemeißelt.
ich möcht mal wissen, woher die ihren Bandnamen haben. Haben die das arme Filmtierchen mißbraucht oder nennen die sich tatsächlich nach diesen Spielautomaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Die Oldies on Tour. Um Gottes willen. Wer weiß, wen wir zujubeln in 40 Jahren: Madonna in gebeugter Haltung, mit Dutt, Nickelbrille und zerfurchtem Gesicht.*


iiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeehhh, natürlich nicht Madonna, ich für meinen Teil werd dann - vielleicht wieder mit Stützrädern - auf einem 7,5 kg-Edelbike der Marke Ragazzi und Manowars "Black Wind, Fire and Steel" auf den Lippen zum nächsten OZZFEST sausen.



> *Ich hab heute von den Flippers ein Bild in der Zeitung gesehen. Grauenhaft. Frisch geliftet ist gar nix, Frisuren wie gemeißelt.*


siehste, siehste wir konnten das live beobachten. Einer von den Flippers is mit sonem Rapsglanzkäfer (aufgetakelte Dame mit mehreren Kilo Schminke im Gesichte) vorbeigedackelt.



> *ich möcht mal wissen, woher die ihren Bandnamen haben. Haben die das arme Filmtierchen mißbraucht oder nennen die sich tatsächlich nach diesen Spielautomaten?  *


Ich denke det ham se nach dem Spielautomaten. Nach Duden is Flipper ja auch die Markierung am Ende der Bahn im Flipperspiel, wo die Kugel gegenknallt. Mhh, also übertragen könnte man sie auch *Die (Fahr)Bahnmarkierung* nennen. 

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (31. Januar 2003)

Oh eine Schlagerfuzziband nennt sich nach Spielautomaten. Und du hast einen Flipper gesehen? Das ist ja zum ausfl....
Lagen die Haare schon gut? Die tragen bestimmt nen Fiffi?
Neubrandenburg.
Jahnsportforum.
Abends 19 Uhr.
es ist dunkel.
Die Perücke sitzt.
Super-Haftcreme.


----------



## mischiflix (1. Februar 2003)

soa, da ick nu in 2 stunden aufstehen muss um in den skiurlaub zu fahren, wünsch ich euch allen ein schönet wochenende, besonders meinem ewig anbetungswürdigen feld*m[/]arschall, der ja nun seine letzten beiden tage hier im schönen norden verbringt! also, ich hoffe man sieht sich zum harzsturm, da wir dort auch mit einer kleinen aber feinen delegation vorhanden sein werden.....
in diesem sinne: ride the trails und nich soooo viel  wie ich heute!

guten morgen!*


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

2 Stunden nach 0236 Uhr aufstehn, mhh, na denn *Guten Morgen*  und viel Spass beim Snowboardeln im Gebirge der Riesen. 

@claudi
wat issn nen Fiffi? Aba das war der Herr Hengst.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

Moin moin,

da ich gerade beschlossen habe auf den mir eigentlich zugedachten Schlaf gänzlich zu verzichten. Will ich die Truppen Neobrandts mal aus dem Schlaf rütteln und nun festzurren, was mündlich längst angesprochen wurde. Die Teilnahme am Harzsturm! Schließlich gilt es an michael59 noch eine Teilnehmermeldung zu senden.

Also ich wär dabei! Anreise höchstwahrscheinlich aus dem Fränkischen. Unser Unterst, der ja gerade zum Rodeln  ins Gebirge fährt, hat ebenfalls Interesse bekundet. 

Vonner Zeit her wär dat auch i.O., da der Termin zwischen den Rennen am 25.05.2003 in Rostock und 05.06.2003 in Güstrow liegt. Ne klasse Trainingseinheit isses allemal.

Gruß


----------



## Droppel (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Vonner Zeit her wär dat auch i.O., da der Termin zwischen den Rennen am 25.05.2003 in Rostock und 05.06.2003 in Güstrow liegt. Ne klasse Trainingseinheit isses allemal.
> 
> Gruß *




Was ist hier am 25.05.03 - ein Rennen? Wo?

Schreib mal bitte!

Das ist mir neu!


Danke!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (1. Februar 2003)

Ich als Herr Hinterherfahrer komme natürlich uch mit in den HARZ... ich werde mich bestimmt auch als Busfahrer zur Verfügung stellen...

mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Droppel _
> *Was ist hier am 25.05.03 - ein Rennen? Wo?
> 
> Schreib mal bitte!
> ...



guckst du hier: Radsportverband M-V (unter Rennsport / MTB) Ausschreibung für das Rennen am 25.05. is noch nich eingestellt.

Gruß


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *Ich als Herr Hinterherfahrer komme natürlich uch mit in den HARZ... ich werde mich bestimmt auch als Busfahrer zur Verfügung stellen...
> 
> mfg
> ...


Sehr gut, habs heut bevor du beim Training eingetroffen bist schonma angesprochen. mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> @claudi
> wat issn nen Fiffi? Aba das war der Herr Hengst.



HI Zzzzzorro! Kennst du einen Fiffi nicht?  
Perücke oder Toupet. Bei uns hat mal einer gearbeitet, der trug so augenscheinlich ein Toupet, welches er auch noch mit Wasser glatt kämmte. Der hieß bei uns immer nur Andre (= sprich Ondré) Toupet.
Du kommst also auch inn Harz. Find ich fetzig. Wir haben unseren Ausritt ja auch nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber is schön, wenn wir uns dann  mal wiedersehen. KOmmst du zwischendurch auch mal wieder hier zum mtb-news?


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> * KOmmst du zwischendurch auch mal wieder hier zum mtb-news? *



Na ohne des IBC geht dat nich. Und schließlich will ich ja meine Tourberichte hier niederschreiben, damit ihr auch was von meinem Frankenaufenthalt habt.

Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. Februar 2003)

das find ich gut. Dann können wir dich beneiden (ob der schönen Ausfahrten) und dich bedauern (wegen dem harten Job ), aber den machst du ja gern, so weit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (1. Februar 2003)

ick glob ick werd bekoppt...

nu habsch mir doch eben ma so aus langer Weile meinen Blockunterrichtsplan angeguckt... und stell euch mal vor...  zu der Zeit, wo der Harz-Strum stattfindet muss ich in Rostock sein... 

ick könnt ja schon wieder so dermassen kotzen... und mich uffregen... aber ick muss ja uff meinen Blutdruck achten... und von daher lass ick des lieber...

na ma sehen... vielleicht kriegsch ja meinen Chef noch so hingedreht, dass er mich dann für die Berufsschule freistellt...

na ma sehn...

also dann...

mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. Februar 2003)

Hinterherfahrer, kannste zur Not nicht krank werden. Is zwar niht so die feine englische... Aber Not macht erfinderisch.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (2. Februar 2003)

Hinterherfahrer, kannste zur Not nicht krank werden. 

... hmm... joar irgendwie funzt dat net mit dem Zitat einfügen darum hab ich es nur ma so rin kopiert...

na ja... ick weis net so recht... na ma sehen... mein Chef wird sich da schon wat einfallen lassen...

 

so... nun ma zum heutigen Thema... UNSER TRAINING UFF DER TRIATHLONSTRECKE...

mein Satz dazu: ES WAR HAMMERGEIL...

jo... ich weis net wie es Matze, Harry und Jansen ergangen is aber mir hat das heute sonen Spaß gemacht dass glaubt ihr gar nicht... ein Grund dafür, dass mir das son Spaß gemacht hat, war, dass ich meine Herzfrequenz sehr gut unter Kontrolle hatte und trotzdem ein gutes Tempo fahren konnte... irgendwie hatten wir heute allgemein eine sehr gute Tempoverteilung... also dass wir erst locker lässig vom Treffpunkt "TIETZ" aus in Richtung Augstabd gefahren sind... dann als kleine Aufwärmung net die Panzerstrecke hoch sondern den ollen Trampelpfad neben der Panzerstrecke nach Behmshöhe hoch...

na ja... dann die erste Runde... schön alle Mann zusammen die erste Runde hinter uns gebracht... dann aber die Abfahrt der Panzerstrecke... gewisse Personen haben sich net so recht getraut und andere widerum sind bei Schnee und Eis ma so fix mit 59km/h da runter geradelt... zwar wurde man dabei etwas doof angeguckt von den ollen Spaziergänger aber egal... die werden eeh nur wieder negativ über uns "friedliche" Biker gedacht haben...
na ja... die zweite und die folgenden Runden sind Jansen und ich dann zwar alleene gefahren aber es  hat Spaß gemacht...

 so nu dürft ihr mich ma alle auslachen... ich kann nun halt ma net so schöne Tourenberichte schreiben wie Harry "FRAU HOLLE" Hirsch...

na ja trotzdem...

ick wünsch euch dann ma noch nen schönen Sonntag Abend...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (2. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *... dann aber die Abfahrt der Panzerstrecke... gewisse Personen haben sich net so recht getraut und andere widerum sind bei Schnee und Eis ma so fix mit 59km/h da runter geradelt... zwar wurde man dabei etwas doof angeguckt von den ollen Spaziergänger aber egal... die werden eeh nur wieder negativ über uns "friedliche" Biker gedacht haben...*



Ja was werden die wohl gedacht haben, wenn da zwei Kamikazebiker eine kurvige mit funkelndem Eise überzogene mindestens 12% Gefälle verzeichnende Piste runterhämmern, an deren Ende noch ein altes Tor steht, welches früher den Panzern der NVA Zutritt zu diesem schönen Gelände gewährte? Nein ich für meinen Teil hab mir da gedacht, det isset nich wert und wer, wenn nicht der Feldmarschall, soll künftig die Verteidigung der Heimat organisieren. Also wurd etwas abseits des Eises die Abfahrt bestritten.

Mein Streckenwart hat mich eben jene Einführungsrunde noch weitere 4 mal bestreiten lassen. Allesinallem eine knackige Trainingseinheit mit vielerlei Möglichkeiten eine zünftige Wegvermessung durchzuführen. Was mir glücklicherweise am heutigen Tage nicht gelang. Leider hatte ich ein wenig Mühe den Antrieb heut auf Betriebstemperatur zu bringen, so waren erst in Runde 5 gewisse Kletterqualitäten zu verzeichnen.

Mit diesem kleinen Beitrag verabschiede ich mich denn auch mal in meine UN-Mission. Also man liest und sieht sich. 

Viele Grüße & bis denne
Euer


----------



## Carbonator (5. Februar 2003)

Darauf antworte ich jetz nur , dass ich biken geh und zwar auch auffer ollen Panzerstrecke.

Und eins wollt ich noch sagen. Is hier nix mehr los oder watt?? schreibt !!. Ich hoffe das hört einer. Naja wenns Wetter besser und wärmer wird (so wie Heute )kommen vielleicht mehr mit biken denn alleine machts kein Spaß und wenn Training schneits immer !!!

Naja also ich hau jetz ab biken und weiß ich noch was alles.Also in dieser Rinne immer durch die Kimme...

 ROCK ON  

TSCHÖSEN


----------



## Carbonator (5. Februar 2003)

...DEnn ich wollt noch was fragen, wenn einer bescheid weiß.
Und zwar wann die offizielle TRainingssesion wieder losgayt und der ganze Schnulli der dazu gehört??

Vielen dank im Vorraus Mädels. Tschöö


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Februar 2003)

Ist Trainingssaison nicht immer?  Falls du die Neubrandenburger "Bande" meinst, es geht wohl jeden Samstag (Sonntag auch?) um 14.00 Uhr los ab Fahrradshop Tietz, falls ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Armani (5. Februar 2003)

Also ich muss mich ja sehr wundern!!! Seit wann gibts bei uns ne Pause in der Trainingssaison!?


----------



## Carbonator (5. Februar 2003)

@Claudilu: Tut mir leid aber ich muß dir mitteilen dass ich auch in diesem Team bin so wie fast jeder biker hier in Umgebung und ich weiß wann die Trainingszeiten sind aba nichts für ungut konnste ja net wissen. Naja mitm Training mein ich so ab Anfang März oder so,weil ich die meisten denn wieder fahrn sehe aber ich fahr ja auch das ganze Jahr durch und bis jetz hab ich noch keine richtige Pause gemacht... 

Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich mir grad New world disorder 2 reingeflätscht und der Film is echt crazy.Die mit Ihren Monsterdrops und blutigen, aufgeriffelten, durchgefeilten Gesichter...   is echt schön anzusehn(wie die fahrn).

Also genug gesabbelt und eine jude Nacht wünsch ich euch und meldet euch zum Wintertriathlon an.

Haunse durch


----------



## ClaudiLu (6. Februar 2003)

...da konnt ich dia ja gar nisch helfen. Nun gut, lag ich etwas daneben, aber was solls.
Hab heute im NK gelesen, daß im Mai (24.) son 500 km Ding abgeht. 24 Stunden hat man dafür Zeit. Start und Ziel sind Schwerin, dann geht es hoch zur Küste und dann runter in Richtung Neubrandenburg. Stationen sind dann Demmin, Stavenhagen und weitläufig wieder Schwerin als Ziel.
Da kann man aber nur mitm RR mitfahen, so weit ich es herausgelesen habe.


----------



## Carbonator (6. Februar 2003)

Tja da muss ich leider passen denn erstens hab ich kein Rennrad ,kannst mir ja deins leihn, ne ne, und zweitens is datt ne Nummer oder zwei zu groß für mich. Wenns 200 Km wärn würd ich glaub ich schon in Ordnung finden.Naja und außerdem hab ich am 22. im Mai Burzeltag und unter allohol möcht ich nich fahrn.

   Naja aber es gibt noch viele andere lustige Events zum Beispiel der Erzgebirgs-bike-marathon, der knallt bestimmt ordentlich. Datt sind 70 Km in dieser "Hölle" von Bergen.
Darauf will ich mich ja auch gut vorbereiten, also 2-3 Runden um See wenn ichs schaffe wärn gutes Training am Stück.  

Nun gut wir werden sehn was das Jahr bringt aba ich freu mich schon auf die Session.

Viel Spaß noch allen anderen und gute Nacht...


----------



## Armani (7. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Naja und außerdem hab ich am 22. im Mai Burzeltag und unter allohol möcht ich nich fahrn.*


Kannst du deinen B-Day denn nicht ohne  feiern! 



> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Naja aber es gibt noch viele andere lustige Events zum Beispiel der Erzgebirgs-bike-marathon, der knallt bestimmt ordentlich. Datt sind 70 Km in dieser "Hölle" von Bergen.*


Wie wärs denn, wenn wir zur Abwechslung mal die 100km Version fahren? Is doch nur eine Runde mehr.


----------



## Carbonator (7. Februar 2003)

... du vergisst dat ich datt Ding soch noch nich ma gefahrn bin und fürs "erste Mal" will ich gut vorbereitet sein und nich gleich nach mehr verlangen. Du bist ja ganz anders und musst ja gleich wieder eine Nummer größer nehmen. Aber naja vielleicht nächstes JAhr. Und außerdem ist "nur eine Runde mehr" = der Tod . Denn eine Runde von diesem Teil ist glaube ich 24 Km??? Keine Ahnung aba eine mehr knallt ganz schön und ob ich danach noch laufen könnte weiß ich net.  

So ich fahr jetz um See meinen neuen SLR einweihen. Also haut rinn Mädels und Kinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Februar 2003)

Moin moin,

viele Grüße aus Nouremberc. Außer Arbeit war die Tage noch net so ville. Nagut gestern hama ne Kneipentour gemacht. War recht lustig. Nun hab ich mich mit Stadtkarte & -wegweiser bewaffnet. heut abend is dann erschtma ein wenig lesen und morgen seppel ich los und schau mir a bisserl Geschichte an. 

Watt watt watt ein kleines 500km-Ründchen  und ich net inner Region. Dat issn Skandal!!!

Naja denn machts ma jut. Ich bin am 22. Februar mal wieder in NB, aba zum Strampeln werde ich wohl net kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (7. Februar 2003)

ich bekack mich ja hier gerade wieder...

wie kann ein Mensch nur so viel Blödsinn schreiben???

Toni... du wiedersprichst dich immer wieder... und die Frage, wann denn die nexte Trainingssession anfängt, die hätteste dir uch klemmen können...

ich frag fast jeden Samstag bzw. Sonntag durch, wer denn zum Training kommt... ich hab es mit mittlerweile abgewöhnt, weil eeh alle rumheuln... "aaaaaaaaah nee... ich hab da ein Wehwehchen...", "neeeeee... dat is zu kalt...", " nee.. mein Bike is kaputt..." usw.

und ick glob darüber haben wa uns letztens schon gezofft...

und wenn es dann so weit is, dass als Ausrede kommt... "ach nee...ich komm nicht, weil  es kommt doch eeh niemand zum Training..." dann weis ich ganz genau, dass derjenige keine Lust hat...

wir haben es ja letztes Wochenende gesehen... selbst mit 4 Mann kann man sehr gut trainieren... es hat niemand gemault, dass wir so wenig sind und sind einfach mal ein ordentliches Training gefahren...

und nur allein geile Teile am Bike, machn dat Radl uch net schneller...

und nun zum Thema Seiffen...

Seiffen mag sich ahrt anhören... kann es auch sein... JEDOCH NUR, WENN MAN SICH VORHER SCHON FIX UND FERTIG MACHT...

ick bin letztes Jahr das erstmal mitgefahren... ohne vorher irgendwie groß zu trainieren... (P.S.: in unserer Gegend kannste eeh nicht für Seiffen trainieren... )

na ja... und wenn man nicht unbedingt auf Sieg fahren will (braucht Toni eeh nicht versuchen), dann reicht es auch, wenn man die 2 Runden ganz locker lässig durchfährt... am besten macht sich das, wenn man mit nem Kumpel zusammen fährt und neben dem fahren auch noch ein bissel quasseln kann...

nun aber zu dem Vorschlag von André...

die 100km-Tour... ich hab auch schon drüber nach gedacht... weil letztens Jahr hätte ich von der Fitness her uch die 100km geschafft... 


na ja... ma sehen...

na dann... ick wünsch euch ein schönet WE...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## Armani (7. Februar 2003)

Eines Tages steht der Biker,der auf einer Insel gestrandet ist,mal wieder am Meeresufer und schaut hinaus auf den Ozean.
Da sieht er etwas am Horizont,das immer näher kommt. Hm,das ist kein Schiff..., meint er.
Der Hubbel kommt immer näher und näher. Nach einem Floss sieht es auch nicht aus, sagt er leise.
Dann taucht aus den Fluten eine umwerfende Blondine auf,die einen nassen Badeanzug und eine Taucherausrüstung trägt.
Sie geht auf den Kerl zu und fragt:
Wann hattest du deine letzte Zigarette? 
Vor 10 Jahren!sagt er. Sie geht auf ihn zu, öffnet die linke Beintasche ihres Anzuges und reicht ihm eine Packung frischer Zigaretten. Der Mann zündet sich eine an, nimmt einen tiefen Zug und sagt, oh Mann, tut das gut!.
Dann fragt sie ihn:
Und wann hattest du deinen letzten Whiskey? 
Wieder antwortet er: 
Vor 10 Jahren! Sie öffnet eine der anderen wasserdichten Taschen ihres Taucheranzuges und holt einen Flachmann raus, den sie ihm in die Hand drückt. Er nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck und sagt:
Oh verdammt, tut das gut!
Da greift die Blondine an den langen Reißverschluß an der Front ihres nassen Anzugs, der bis runter zu den Beinen läuft und stellt die ultimative Frage:
Und wann hattest Du das letzte Mal so richtig ECHTEN Spaß? 
Der Biker hüpft unruhig hin und her. Mein Gott! Sag jetzt nicht, du hast ein Fahrrad da drinnen!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (7. Februar 2003)

*wechlol*

sehr schön André... sehr schön...

der war gut...

*lol*

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## Carbonator (7. Februar 2003)

Man René irgendwann muss ich doch ma fahrn und hab genau geschreiben das meistens am Wochenende son scheis wetter is das hat doch nichts damit zu tun das ich nich zum training komme.

Von wegen ich verwechsel hier watt, wenn schönes wetter oder trockenes is so wie Heute denn fahr ich halt und um see kann man bessa fahrn als Triathlon Strecke also les erstma bitt bevor du wat meckerst. Und datt mit den Teilen am Rad trifft doch wohl nich auf mich zu Keule , ich hab n neuen Sattel und wer muss scih wieder aufregn DU!!  

Naja aber schreib weiter .Nächstens les bitte richtig bewvor du wieder mich volnöhlst.


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (7. Februar 2003)

ehm... ich kann richtig lesen...

ich hab mir deine Einträge sogar zweimal durch gelesen...

und wo war letztes WE schlechtes Wetter??? haste Schiss vor drei Schneeflöckchen???

und letztens meinstest du noch, du fährst nicht, weil über all Eis is und es dir zu gefährlich is zu fahren...

HEUTE WAR ALLES EISFREI, WA???

aber fahr ruhig deinen SLR ein bissel in der Gegend umher...

ich find es immer wieder amüsant, deine Beiträge zu lesen... mach ruhig weiter so...  

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. Februar 2003)

Da haste dir ja was vorgenommen 70 km, heftig. Echt Hölle. Also bei dem RR-Mari mach ich auch nicht mit. Das ist auch noch deftig für mich. In einem Jahr vielleicht. Aber für dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen, es zweimal umm See zu schaffen. Na und aufbauend soll ja auch unser radurlaub werden. Vielleicht klappts ja auch mitm Harz... Mal sehen wie ich in einem Jahr dastehe... Dann geh ich einen weiteren Schritt weiter...


----------



## Droppel (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *
> und nun zum Thema Seiffen...
> 
> ...




Hört auf diesen Mann! Er hat recht!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (8. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *In einem Jahr vielleicht. Aber für dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen, es zweimal umm See zu schaffen. *



Tollensesee? Du meinst sicher am Stück, oder??? Na das können wir im August dann ja mal fix hinter uns bringen.  Bevor ich zum Team kam und da die 1000 Uhr Trainingstouren anstanden, war det meine lockere Morgentrainingseinheit. Naja egal.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinterherfahrer (8. Februar 2003)

Hört auf diesen Mann! Er hat recht!!!





> danke DROPPEL...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Däumchen (8. Februar 2003)

jo, waren wir 

pröstalä


----------



## Carbonator (8. Februar 2003)

Tja mich meckerst du an und selber glaubst mir nich warum ich nich die Strecke fahrn wollte. Aber naja du hast ja eh Recht René.
Tja um See bin ich dann Gestern auch gefahrn und die Strecke kann man fahrn und deswegn wollt ich nich zum Training du hast doch gesehn was das bringt als wir mit Harald gefahrn sind. 

Und das ich manchmal Schnulli laber is ja bekannt aber ich weiß nich warum du dich über irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten aufregst. Wenn du schlechte Laune hast is datt doch nich meine Schuld oder weiß ich watt du hast.

Naja aber viel Spaß noch ...
Trotzdem hingeraun


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (8. Februar 2003)

Ich hab über gar nischt gemeckert...
und ich ahb nicht gesagt, dass man die Runde nicht fahren kann... und dass wir da heute nen Sturz hatten, dat lie ssich nun mal nicht vermeiden... wir sind uns auch vorm Training darüber im klaren gewesen, dass es glatt sein kann...

und wenn nächstes WE auch son Eis und so ist, dann musst du auch fahren und kannst net sagen... nee, da fahr ich net, da is Eis...

man eeeeeeeeeeeeh... gibt aber auch ein paar Weicheier...



mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## Carbonator (8. Februar 2003)

Ich weiß datt ich nächstes Wochenende da fahrn muss aber trainiert hab ich schon oft bei schnee und eis auffer Panzerstraße und mir gefällts einfach nich ok? Und wenn ich n Weichei bin denn sinds ja alle andern auch die sich "nich trauen" .  

Naja nur weil du n paar mal auf eis gefahrn bist biste gleich total der Rambo wa? und wir sind alles Weicheier wenn man mal nicht mitkommt. Wenn kein Bock den kein Bock isdoch ganz einfach...
 

Also viel spaß noch beim schliddan...


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (8. Februar 2003)

no comment...

geh ma einen saufen und dich weiterhin zum Affen machen...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (9. Februar 2003)

.......... beekommen die kleinen kinder schon det kloppen und raufen, mensch junkz der turbobine, speziell cratoni und der hinterherfahrer, habt ihr wat schlechtet geraucht?
wenn ihr privat-persönliche probleme habt, denn steigt aufs bike, fahrt ummn see und wer langsamer iss, der muß sich unterwerfen!
Zack, so einfach iss det!

aso, da ich ja nu zurück bin aussm arsch-sitz-piste-rodel-schneebrett-urlaub, konnt ich allet erst jetz lesen, also noch wat von mir zum thema (ein)seiffen: ich war letztet jahr dat erste ma dabei, war nichma n halbet jahr im team, hab nie richtig trainiert und 2 abende vorher 6 bier und einen abend vorher 2 bier getrunken: ich sach euch(speziell carboni), soooooo doll iss det nich, einfach nur geil hunderte biker zu überholen, da  man mit dem ziel durchzukommen gestartet iss und feststellte, das dat hinten(2.drittel) einfach zu langsam iss!
also, an die 100km hab ich auch schon letztet jahr gedacht, aber ich denk ma, wenn man n bissl wat reißen will, dann reichen uns flachlandtirolern auch die 70 km locker aus!
denn bedenkt dabei immer: nich wichtig iss, wie schnell man iss, sondern wie stylisch man da ankommt (ich sag nur nose-wheely im DH oder MV fahne bei der zieleinfahrt mit aufmerksamkeit des sprechers, ect....)


soooooo, dennn werdsch ma sehn, wie man so mit 19 schläft und mich auf ein erstet training in diesem hohen alter vorbereiten (pennnnnnnnnennnnn)



so, alle rechtscheibfeheler bitte ich aufgrund des alloholgenusses zu entschuldigen!!!!


in diesem sinne: kinner zankt euch nich, radlt lieber!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Tollensesee? Du meinst sicher am Stück, oder??? Na das können wir im August dann ja mal fix hinter uns bringen.  Bevor ich zum Team kam und da die 1000 Uhr Trainingstouren anstanden, war det meine lockere Morgentrainingseinheit. Naja egal.
> ...



   Logisch, am Stück. DU alte Nase nimmst mich hier vor aller Welt hopp. Wat??? Vorm Training 2x um See? Ja, da schau her! Ich weiß ja, daß du gut bist und ich werd mich anstrengen, daß ich mit dir im August dat 2x um Toll-See schaffe. Großes Pionier-Ehrenwort.

@Zu Gefährlich und Carbonator: Hört doch auf zustreiten. Reicht euch die Hände un dann is gut. Muß doch jeder selbst wissen, wann er fährt. Wenn er sich nachher was bricht oder so Radl is imm Eimer, is doch auch Scheibenkleister.

Vertragt euch und seid lieb zu einander!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (9. Februar 2003)

auf die Fresse fliegen is ne Kunst für sich... ich habs heute am eigenen Leib spüren können... 

aber wat solls!?
zum biken gehört auch ma ein schöner Sturz dazu... 

und die paar Schürfwunden und der verstauchte Finger san uch bald wieder Vergangenheit...

ich kann mir zwar immer noch net so recht erklären, wie ich mich an soner dummen Stelle lang machen kann aber na ja...

passiert is passiert... 

und so lange man noch über sich lachen kann, is dat noch allet IO...

schönet WE noch...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER" 

oder besser gesagt HINTERHERFLIEGER


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Februar 2003)

Uiuiui, ganz schön böse - son verstauchter Finger. DAnn mach also keine Dummheiten und kurier das aus. Biste icher, daß das nur verstaucht ist und nicht gebrochen? 
Nur fliegn ist schöner, nicht aber weh tun. Bisher kam ich immer mit blauen Flecken davon und das soll bitte schön auch so bleiben.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (10. Februar 2003)

ja is net gebrochen... zum Glück...

na ja... die ollen Schürfwunden haben mich heute auf Arbeit genervt... is ekelhaft, wenn die Klamotten auf die Wunden aufliegen...

aber na ja...

ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle nen schönen Wochenstart...

mfg

euer "HERR HINTERHERFAHRER"


----------



## mischiflix (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *
> 
> ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle nen schönen Wochenstart...
> ...



also, ich für meinen teil muss sagen, das ich den hatte! pünktlich als ich los wollte klingelte es: Post-paket!--> juchu, meine neue gabel!
also, kurz telenieren, und denn ab einbaun das ding und los für 4h dual fahrn!
also, schön tach euch noch!


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Februar 2003)

Hey, Zu Gefährlich. Du hast doch Ferien. Oh, da wäre mir auch jeder Tag ein liebster. Mano, hast dus gut. Ächz, Claudi hat heut wieder Spätschicht geschoben. Aber es war echt ätzend. Ich wusste gar nicht, was ich zuerst machen sollte. das schönste war meine kleine Ausfahrt in der Frühe.


----------



## mischiflix (10. Februar 2003)

@claudi: ja, ferien hab ich wohl! aber dafür darf ich morgen auch um 0545 aufstehen und um 0715 am klinikum antanzen um n tag praktikum wegens zivi zu machen, freu mich schon richtig! 
also, gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (10. Februar 2003)

Na dann viel Spaß. Du kriegst das schon hin. Ist doch nur ein Tag. *daumendrück* Schläfste morgen etwas länger. Koch hoch.


----------



## mischiflix (12. Februar 2003)

also, ich muss sagn, mir hat der "tag" (war 12e nach noch nem krankenbesuch wieder raus da) eigentlich recht gut gefallen, und nu hab ich ja heute auch ausgeschlafen !
na gut, ich geh ma die triathlon-strecke n bissl vermessen...
machts gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *also, ich muss sagn, mir hat der "tag" (war 12e nach noch nem krankenbesuch wieder raus da) eigentlich recht gut gefallen, und nu hab ich ja heute auch ausgeschlafen !
> na gut, ich geh ma die triathlon-strecke n bissl vermessen...
> machts gut! *



War heut nochn Praktikumstag??? Oder haste vergessen deinen Wegga zu stellen???  

So dann bleibt ma weiter locker, am 21. Februar lande ich wieder inner Heimat und bleibe für ein terminlich dicht gedrängtes Wochenende. Am Sonntag, 23. Feb., 1400 Uhr werde ich mit Streitross am Aufmarschplatz erscheinen können. Es wird Zeit das ich ein Bike herbekomme, dat is wie Entzug. Werde aus lauter Verzweiflung fast schon Langstreckenläufer  und wer weiß wie gern ich jogge, kann dieses Greuel ermessen.  

Viele Grüße ausser Lebkuchenhauptstadt ... in der die Eisenschweine sogar unter der Erde fahren


----------



## mischiflix (14. Februar 2003)

@die neubrandenburger turbo-biene mitglieder: dat 1000training von morgen wird dazu genutzt tietzis neuem laden inner demminer str. zu besuchen, also, treff iss um 1000 am MARKTPLATZCENTER!!!
ausreden zwecks zu früh gelten nich!
euch allen eine gute lange nacht!
und deshalb:  in massen!!!!!!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *@die neubrandenburger turbo-biene mitglieder: dat 1000training von morgen wird dazu genutzt tietzis neuem laden inner demminer str. zu besuchen, also, treff iss um 1000 am MARKTPLATZCENTER!!!
> ausreden zwecks zu früh gelten nich!
> euch allen eine gute lange nacht!
> und deshalb:  in massen!!!!!!! *



Mhh und ich net da. Naja jedenfalls hab ick dann ab August wieda nen Shop auffem Weg zur/vonner Arbeit. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carbonator (21. Februar 2003)

... sacht ma is hier nix mehr los?


----------



## mischiflix (22. Februar 2003)

tja, so wies aussieht: nein!  
so long...!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (23. Februar 2003)

Moin ihr Vorrausfahrer...

ich euer Herr Hinterherfahrer möchte mich jetzt ma wieder verabschieden... ich werd mich ma wieder ein bissel entspannen in HRO... 

am nächsten Wochenende werde ich dann ma wieder zu euch stoßen und mit euch ne Runde radeln...

vielleicht sehen wa ja dann auch so aus ->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wäre doch cool...

na ja... OK... jetzt hab ich genung Blödsinn geschrieben...












mfg

euer "Herr Hinterherfahrer"


----------



## mischiflix (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hinterherfahrer _
> *
> am nächsten Wochenende werde ich dann ma wieder zu euch stoßen und mit euch ne Runde radeln...
> 
> ...


naja, das mit dem aussehen, das haben wir doch heute wunderbar hinbekommen 


so, nun was hier ganz wichtiges:
WWW.TURBINE-RADTEAM.DE ist wieder online!!!!!!! 
schaut dringend mal vorbei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carbonator (23. Februar 2003)

... damit wird sich vielleicht das Forum hier etwas lehren aber das weis ja noch niemand. Auf jeden Fall mal Reinschaun beiWWW:TURBINE-RADTEAM.DE


----------



## Floman (24. Februar 2003)

Lasset uns    denn sie ist wieder online!
Im neuen Design! Da müsst ihr unbedingt vorbeischauen! 
www.zugeilumsieauszuschreiben.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (24. Februar 2003)

@carbonator & floman: seid ihr blind? reicht doch, wenn det einmal gepostet wird, oder nich? n einfacher kommentar hätt doch auch gereicht.......


> damit wird sich vielleicht das Forum hier etwas lehren


ich glaube eher nicht! es besteht immerhin noch ein gewisser unterschied zwischen diesen seiten.......
also: in diesem sinne: dat wetter läßt ein bikerherz höher schlagen!


----------



## Carbonator (24. Februar 2003)

Jo ...


----------



## Carbonator (14. März 2003)

Heidiho... Schreibt ma wieda wat leuds aus NB... oder seit ihr nur am  ... 

Naja ich werd dann ma auch ma im Collos   "feiern"   

Bai rost:


----------



## ClaudiLu (14. März 2003)

... das Frühjahr macht alle rollig...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Naja ich werd dann ma auch ma im Collos   "feiern"
> *


Moin moin,

sach ma hassu nen Schlüssel, wenn de schon 1623 zum Colofonium losstürmst.  

Grüßle


----------



## mischiflix (15. März 2003)

endlich meld sich mal wieder jemand in diesen gefilden...also doch die sonne, die alle so langsam wieder auftaun lässt und aus dem winterschlaf zurückholt.
mensch, nu iss mir wieder mal klar geworden, das das colosseum doch nur was für konsumorientierte-chart-kiddies ist, hilfe, so lange weile hatt ich doch lange nich mehr!
na denn.....gute nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (15. März 2003)

Ich war noch nie in meinem Leben im Collos oder im Schlachthof... Anscheinend hab ich da auch noch nie was verpasst...


----------



## Carbonator (16. März 2003)

jo soviel recht hab ich noch nie jemandem gegeben @claudilu. Naja totaler orientierungsloser Durchfall. 

aba naja is halt passiert... tschö


----------



## ClaudiLu (16. März 2003)

@Carbo: Du bist aber auch schon früh wach fürn Sonntag. Oder warst du noch gar nicht im Bett. Ich bin heute 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten gefahren mit meinem Rennrad. War zwischen Wulkenzin, Chemnitz, Zirzow, Altentreptow, Neubrandenburg und zurück über Chemnitz nach Neubrandenburg unterwegs. Müssten so 60 km gewesen sein. Also das Wetter war auch einfach zu schön.

Winke-winke


----------



## ZZZZZorro (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *@Carbo: Du bist aber auch schon früh wach fürn Sonntag. Oder warst du noch gar nicht im Bett. Ich bin heute 3 Stunden und 15 Minuten gefahren mit meinem Rennrad. War zwischen Wulkenzin, Chemnitz, Zirzow, Altentreptow, Neubrandenburg und zurück über Chemnitz nach Neubrandenburg unterwegs. Müssten so 60 km gewesen sein. Also das Wetter war auch einfach zu schön.
> 
> Winke-winke *



Mönsch Claudi war mein Lieblingswetter Sturm und Regen??? 60km und 3 Stunden 15 mim Rennrad?  So jetzt darfste zurückhaun , ich meld mich ma fix ab.   

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## ClaudiLu (19. März 2003)

Böser Zzzzzorro, böser Mann! Ich hab nur geschätzt die Kilometer. Vielleicht warens auch mehr. Bin gefahren: Broda -> Wulkenzin -> Brandsmühle -> Chemnitz -> Zirzow -> Teetzleben -> in Teetzleben noch ein STück Skaterstrecke gefahren und einen Radweg in Richtung Wildberg -> zurück nach Teetzleben -> Altentreptow -> Neubrandenburg -> Zirzow -> Chemnitz -> Wulkenzn -> Broda. Vielleicht warens auch mehr kms. Mein km-Zähler geht noch immer nicht. Sch... Sensor... Aber ich geb zu, ich bin auch gediegen gefahren, aber mit dir kann ich keinesfalls mithalten. Dafür hast du zu viele Jahre Vorlauf.
@ALL: Ist jemand von euch heute so gegen 14.35/14.45 Uhr den Datzeberg hochgefeuert? Sah sehr sportlich und motviert aus, der junge Mann...


----------



## mischiflix (20. März 2003)

sportlich n berg hoch? so mit krücke und halb am verrecken? denn war ichs.....wenn nich, denn nich....
nene, im ernst, ich was wirklich nich, da war ich auf dem weg nach alt rehse.......
achso, und skaterbahn? teetzleben? lohnt das da ma hinzuradeln? (mit dem dual so zum Rum-hüppen)
also, bleibt sauber und vor allem FRIEDLICH!


----------



## mischiflix (20. März 2003)

sportlich n berg hoch? so mit krücke und halb am verrecken? denn war ichs.....wenn nich, denn nich....
nene, im ernst, ich was wirklich nich, da war ich auf dem weg nach alt rehse.......
achso, und skaterbahn? teetzleben? lohnt das da ma hinzuradeln? (mit dem dual so zum Rum-hüppen)
also, bleibt sauber und vor allem FRIEDLICH!


----------



## ClaudiLu (21. März 2003)

"Skaterbahn" ist der Eigenname von mir und meiner Freundin. Die ist Skaterin und in Teetzleben ist - aus Neubrandenburg kommend - kurz vor Ortsausgang zur linken Seite eine Nebenstraße, die am Feld lang (ca. 2 km) herrlichste Asphaltstraße bietet. Die mündet später inn Radweg (nach der Biege), der weiter nach Wildberg etc. führt. Ist auch bissl bergig. Aber zum Langschroten für dich isses ganz sicher was.


----------



## mischiflix (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *die am Feld lang (ca. 2 km) herrlichste Asphaltstraße bietet. Die mündet später inn Radweg (nach der Biege), der weiter nach Wildberg etc. führt. Ist auch bissl bergig. Aber zum Langschroten für dich isses ganz sicher was. *



hm, naja, wohl missverständnis, ich dacht eher so an so eine bahn mit sprüngen ect. für skater, da man da dann auch prima mit dem rad Rum-hampeln kann, teerstrassen ham wir ja genug...aber bergig, das ist immer gut...(mit dem 2-Danger hoch und mit dem gral wieder runter  )
naja, ich freu mich erstma auf sontag, da dort das erste mtb-rennen der saison ansteht (und ich untrainiret bin ), aber das wird bestimmt ne schicke sache!
also, schönen abend noch!


----------



## ClaudiLu (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *
> ich dacht eher so an so eine bahn mit sprüngen ect. für skater, da man da dann auch prima mit dem rad Rum-hampeln kann, *


Probiers doch mal im Reitbahnweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (28. März 2003)

lieber spät al nie (die antwort)
hm, da war ich überall schon.... 
naja, ich werd jetzt ma nochma raus und das wunderschöne wetter weitergenießen


----------



## ClaudiLu (28. März 2003)

Hm, na gut... ich wollte dir nur helfen...
Na gut. Diese Woche war echt heftig: privat wie jobtechnisch... Ich konnte gar nicht geradeaus gucken.
Aber morgen will ich mal schauen, ob ich umm See komme... Hauptsache es regnet nicht...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *Aber morgen will ich mal schauen, ob ich umm See komme... Hauptsache es regnet nicht... *


Moin moin!

Wat isn dat??? Schönstes Radelwetter stellt doch des Radeln net in Frage. nenenenene  

Naja viel Spaß beim Radeln
Gruß


----------



## ClaudiLu (31. März 2003)

Ich soll das Wetter nicht in Frage stellen? Un wat is nu fürn Wetter draußen. Momentan dunkel...  Aber stunden zuvor echt kalt und windig. Nächste Woche gehts aber nun wirklich umm See. Da liegt nix weiter an. Dieses Wochenende wieder mal RR und am Sonntag laufen mu Wauwiiii...


----------



## mischiflix (31. März 2003)

na, wenn du's morgen zeitlich schaffst und lust auf ne lockere runde hast, wir treffen uns um 1700 bei tietz in der südstadt für ne lockere ruhige ausfahrt...
also, bei uns nennt sich das einsteigertraining, aber da dürfen auch fortgeschrittene mitmachen 
also, schönn abend noch!


----------



## ClaudiLu (1. April 2003)

Sorry, ich hab deinen Post erst heute gelesen. Aber irgendwann klappts bestimmt. Sei nicht böse, das wäre mir wichtig. Im Moment häng ich etwas in den Seilen - geht mir nicht so gut. Aber am Ende des Tunnels ist noch Licht ("Starlight Express")


----------



## mischiflix (1. April 2003)

naja, davon, das du nicht da warst, geht die welt ja nicht unter...
aber ich denke auch, dass es irgendwann denn schon ma klappt, wir warn heute sogar böseste 12km unterwegs und hatten auch 3 wunderschöne trail-stunt einlagen zu bewundern erst wurde ein zaun als bremsfallschierm genutzt, dann machte ich eine bodenprobe neben und über einen baumstumpf und schliesslich kam es noch zu einem uMfall an einem steilen berg, also, alles in allem, sehr lustich!
also: gute nacht und viel erfolg beim erreichen des endes vom tunnel!
so long, gute nacht


----------



## ClaudiLu (2. April 2003)

Aber für eure Trails und Abfahrten bin ich nicht zu haben. Ich würde nur ma mitkommen, wenn ihr Langstrecke macht. Alles andere hat echt wenig Sinn. Hab ich null Ahnung von querfeldein und will auch keine Erfahrung damit machen bitte...
Ansonsten bin ich für alles zu haben, naja für FAST alles...


----------



## mischiflix (2. April 2003)

na das sollte doch nun nicht das problem sein, das wir uns da was schicket suchen, wo nich so viel gelände drinn ist, geplant wird doch meistens sowieso erst bei der abfahrt ansonsten such ich mir immer (wenn ich dafür zuständig bin) ein gebiet aus, wo man hinkönnte und wo ich mich gut auskenne und denn wird da weitergesehn..also du brauchst da keine "angst" zu haben, das wir die mörderischsten downhills runterbrättern (auch wenn ich im moment verstärkt ein wenig fahrtechnik den etwas geländetechnisch "unerfahreren"  beibringen möchte, da man sowas im renneinsatz immer braucht und so halt auch noch zeit herausholen kann. ) 
also, ich bin auch weiterhin fest davon überzeugt, dass das doch irgendwann nochmal was wird!
also, gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (3. April 2003)

Klar, ich auch. Kommt Zeit, kommt ein Gebüsch.
Einen schönen Tag und gar keinen Regen wünsch ich!


----------



## mischiflix (3. April 2003)

danke für die wetterwünsche, sieht ja so aus, also obs in erfüllung geht! naja, nu wärs auch nich so schön zu anzelten und angrillen wenns regnen würde... (ja, mäck-rehse ruft und wir kommen zum feiern, biken und arbeiten..)

jaja...gebüsche können sehr anziehend sein...!  

also, schönet wochenende und gute nacht


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. April 2003)

Guten Morgen. Heute Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 11 % und ka-ka-kalt ist es draußen. Schon ma wieda was von Zzzzzorro gehört?
na ma sehen, was das Wochenende bereit hält.


----------



## mischiflix (4. April 2003)

naja, um diese zeit ist es ja auch im sommer noch kalt... nu siehts doch schon besser aus.
ZZZZZorro? hm, nja, vor 2 wochen war er des letzte ma hier, seit dem auch nich mehr, glaub ich zumindest
und, wochenende? ach ja!das ist ja da, wo denn die anderen auch frei haben  jaja, wir sind ja des wochenende über in alt rehst, strecke pflastern....
also, schönet wochenende!


----------



## ClaudiLu (4. April 2003)

Also wenn Zzzzzorro sich nicht meldet, dann hat er sich wohl gut in Bayern eingelebt. Hat er sein Stahlroß schon mitgenommen?
Na Bayern kann schon die Beinchen stählen, aber wenn wir in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern gegen den Sturm kämpfen, kommt das vielleicht aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (5. April 2003)

Moin moin,

na bevor noch ne Verlustmeldung geschrieben wird.  Isch war die Woche so beschäftigt, das es mich irgendwie net ins I-Cafe gezogen hat. Naja.  

Am Dienstag habsch selbst auch eine Trainigsrunde über ca. 30 km fränkische Singletrails vollführt. (ich brauch langsam mal nen Zähler am Silberpfeil, oder auch net, des verkompliziert des radeln imma blos naja  ). Der Altitude hat mir da ne schicke Strecke fernab der Waldautobahnen, die man allenfalls kreuzt, gezeigt. Wurzeln, kleine Bächlein, Schotter mal grob, mal etwas feiner, deftige Anstiege, rasante Abfahrten, unter finstren Autobahnbrücken auf schmalen Pfaden durchfahren und all dies direkt vor der Nürnberger Stadttüre. Außerdem is man fast allein,. da kann man sich ein Missgeschick nachem andern leisten.  

Und des hab ick am Dienstag zweimal genutzt. Da habsch nen kleinen deftigen  Rundkurs ausgespäht, der so ziemlich alles an Fallen für den Pedaleur bietet. Naja so bin ich wohl etwas zügig inne Kurve, worauf es mich ein wenig rausgetragen hat. Macht nüscht gedacht und inne Farne gesteuert. Aber macht doch was wenn da ein Baumstumpf is. So wurde aussem Wegevermesser ein Nebenwegevermesser. Während der unkonzentrierten Wahrnehmung der Aufgabe wurde noch des Knie am linken Zügel angeschlagen, worauf es sich noch bis heute in schönsten Farben darbietet. 

Weil ich aber davon noch net genug hatte, binsch noch a weng rumgedüst und hab mir bei einem recht mutigen Bremsmanöver auf abschüssiger Strecke wegen plötzlichen Auftauchens von ausschließlich zu Fuß überwindbarem Gehölz nach kurzer Raserei das eigene angeschlagen.  

Naja so hab ich den Dienstag als letzten Sonnentag der Woche noch ausgiebig genutzt. Die übrigen Tage galten der Arbeit und der Kniepflege/-schonung. Den Rest hats geschüttet und außerhalb von Nürnberg sogar geschneit.

Viele Grüße aussem Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (5. April 2003)

Geschneit? Ja Wahnsinn. Haben sie für hier auch angesagt, aber wir haben heute hier mal n steifen Wind von etwa 30 km gehabt. Bin umm See getrottet, die Brise war eht hinderlich. Ich hab sie unterschätzt. Dadurch 20 min langsamer, aber naja... ich hab trotzdem durchgehalten.
Lieber Zzzzorro für den Doppelritt umm See muß ich noch stark üben.
Nu schon du erst ma deine Knochen. Liebe Grüße von hier aus.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. April 2003)

Doppelritt ummen See *schwärm* 

@zu jefährlisch
muß des in deim profil nich:

*zu gefährlich
für den Krieg* 

heißen?  

Grüße


----------



## ClaudiLu (6. April 2003)

Heute ist hier auch Schneetreiben, cih war nur eine Stunde laufen. Wo bleibt der Frühling? Return to the winter? Wo sind meine Rollis.


----------



## mischiflix (7. April 2003)

mensch claudi, am 5.4. bist ummn see? da hättst uns ja besuchen können, warn die ganze zeit in alt rehse und haben am samstag sogar rauchzeichen gegeben  (ok, iss n insiderwitz... )
denn @ZZZZZorro: 1. ne, muss es nicht!
2. schöner bericht, könnt man jka fast mitleid mit dem geschundenen körper deiner person bekommen  aber so wie sichs anhört hast ja ne menge spass und glaub mir, ich will auch schöne strecken fahren!(so richtich mit grund zum weg vermessen)
und zum wetter: langsam beginne ich eisbären zu suchen, so kalt is mir det nix, so macht det keinen spass...und wenn det am 1.mai auch wieder so kal ist, denn machen wir gleich nochma feuer aufer strecke 
naja, nu werd ich ma aus stillem protest geen das wetter und alles andere was gerad nicht passt meine aufgaben für diese woche beginnen (jaja, schön wenn man zu hause arbeiten kann...)
so long, bleibt sauber und wenn ihr den wetterverantwortlichen trefft, von mir könnt ihr ihm auch eine auffe nuss geben!


----------



## Armani (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> mensch claudi, am 5.4. bist ummn see? da hättst uns ja besuchen können, warn die ganze zeit in alt rehse und haben am samstag sogar rauchzeichen gegeben  (ok, iss n insiderwitz... )


Jetz sag bloß, du hast unsere alternativen Kommunikationsmittel nicht bemerkt! Die dürften eigentlich von so ziemlich jedem Punkt der Seerunde zu sehen gewesen sein.


----------



## ClaudiLu (7. April 2003)

Kommunikationsmittel? Die da wären? Rauchzeichen?


----------



## mischiflix (7. April 2003)

ja, und diese waren soooo weit sichtbar, das man sie auch aus timuktu noch hätte sehen können....
solltest du nächstes wochenende mal wieder die idee hast um den see zu radeln, denn fahr doch beim ortsausgang alt rehse richtung wustow einfach mal nicht so schnell und schau mal nach links und sach doch mal tachchen, freun uns doch immer über besuch


----------



## ClaudiLu (8. April 2003)

Ich werd sehen, was sich machen läßt. Hauptsache, das Wetter wird mal besser...


----------



## Carbonator (9. April 2003)

Tja hätt man nich gewußt dass die Rauchzeichen von uns sind... hättn die Amis gedacht da wär ne Bombe in Bagdad eingeschlagn.  Naja schlechter Scherz... *schnellwegbin*


----------



## ZZZZZorro (9. April 2003)

@zu gefährlich
na jut, war mir nur so im Zusammenhang mit deinem Nickname eingefallen. 

@all
So ich muss die Woche auch ma wieder mim Pedalieren beginnen, dem Knie gehts auch wieder besser. Na ma sehn vielleicht wirds morgen schon was. Hatten heut den ganzen Tag bei frostigen Graden Sonnenschein, aba in NB hat det ja geschneit, da is allet besser. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClaudiLu (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *ja, und diese waren soooo weit sichtbar, das man sie auch aus timuktu noch hätte sehen können....
> solltest du nächstes wochenende mal wieder die idee hast um den see zu radeln, denn fahr doch beim ortsausgang alt rehse richtung wustow einfach mal nicht so schnell und schau mal nach links und sach doch mal tachchen, freun uns doch immer über besuch   *


Seit ihr immer die ganze Zeit da oder nur zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit?


----------



## Armani (10. April 2003)

Also von 10 bis 17 Uhr is am Samstag garantiert wer da, aber bestimmt auch länger.


----------



## mischiflix (13. April 2003)

hey....
seid ihr immernoch ale feuergeschädigt? lasst den thread nich sterben, sondern schreibt, dass ihr 1400 bei tietzi inner südstadt seit und zu ner lockeren tour mitkommt...!
so long, bis nachher und genießt det wetter^^


----------



## ClaudiLu (13. April 2003)

Hej, seid ihr nur samstags in Wustrow? Ich war heute vormittags mal wieder umm See unterwegs und bin dann nach W. rangefahren. Aber die Straße dorthin ist ja wohl zum k. DAnn auch noch die Baustelle... Und wo genau treibt ihr euch denn in Wustrow rum? In Richtung Siehdichum?


----------



## mischiflix (14. April 2003)

Nein!
wir sind nicht in wustrow, wir sind in alt rehse, irgendwie scheinst du da was falsch verstanden zu haben....
wenn du in alt rehse bist und RICHTUNG wustrow fährst denn kommst du am orts Ausgang alt rehses an einem gebäude vorbei vor dem wir am zaun sogar eine schicke gardine mit der aufschrift "1. mai mtb race" gehäng haben
dort befindet sich denn ein tor und wen es auf ist, denn ist sicher, das auch einer von uns da ist.
heute waren wir so ca. 1500 da und sind so gegen 1700(glaub ich) wieder los
somit leitete das denn auch meine heutige tour  ein, die endlich mal wieder etwas länger wurde, denn als der rest des teams nach nb zurück wollte, entschied ich mich den weg in die andere richtung einzuschlagen und die seerunde noch zu beenden. als ich denn aber in usadel war bin ich nach zachow abgebogen um dport am see noch 2 freundinnen zu besuch en u d denn mit denen auf gemütliche weise nach hause zu radeln..alles in allem ca. 65-70 lustige lockere kilometer bei denen mir am ende denn doch ein wenig kalt in meinen kurzen klamötchen wurde
also, machts mal gut und gute nacht!


----------



## ClaudiLu (14. April 2003)

Huch?! Hm, tatsächlich ein Mißverständnis. Hm. Das Schild hab ich aber gesehen... Hab mir den 1. Mai schon ma vorgemerkt.
Hm, naja nu weiß ich ganz genau, wo ich euch finde. Beum nähsten Mal klappts bestimmt mit einem Besuch ... falls dann bei euch jemand da ist...


----------



## mischiflix (20. April 2003)

so, euch allen FROHE OSTERN!!
also ich bin froh das es nun auch wieder vorbei ist und die verwandschaft bis weihnachten nicht mehr von bedeutung ist!
so long...genießt die osterfeuer und die freien tage...


----------



## ClaudiLu (20. April 2003)

Harte Worte, Herr Mischkewitz. Ich sah sie gestern auf Ihrem Stahlroß gegen 18.30 Uhr an der Bank zur Sparkasse am Pferdemarkt gelegen vorbeifahren. War da zusammen mit Anne Slabon, der Tochter meiner Freundin, im gegenüber gelegenen san Remo. Der Name sollte dir was sagen...   Die Welt ist so klein.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. April 2003)

Tja Herr M. (wer bissn du  ) dat sind knallharte Fakten. Aber wat sacht einem dat nu wieder, NB is so klein, da kannste dich nich verstecken und schon gar net unbeobachtet durche Stadt strampeln.   

Grüße aus Närnberch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (22. April 2003)

Echt köstlich....


----------



## mischiflix (22. April 2003)

hm, herr m.? ne, das kann ich nich sein    och menno, hier kann man ja echt nicht ungesehn durch det städtschn fahrn...
da bleibt nur noch eins: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und JA, der name sagt mir was, hab sie (wenn ich mich jetz nich total irre mit dem namen, habs nich so mit nachnamen...) grad vorhin noch getroffen....
jaja, da sag nochma einer das i-net schafft annonymität...
so long, der herr M-punkt


----------



## ClaudiLu (22. April 2003)

Tja, Mischi, dein Zöpfchen hat dich verraten...  
Wann steigt das eigentlich am 1. Mai uhrzeitmäßig...
@Zzzzzorro: Kommst du auch?


----------



## mischiflix (23. April 2003)

tja, da gibbet nur noch eins: ab den dreck...  , nene, keine angst....
1.5. startet 1000 am dorfplatz in alt rehse...ma san aber auch schon früher da...(so ab 1 tag vorher)
so long, ich werd mich ma weiter daran erfreun, das ich heut quasi umsonst so früh wach bin
so long, bis denn


----------



## ClaudiLu (23. April 2003)

Aha, dann müssen wir also am 1. 5. auch schon früh aufstehen. Nix mit ausschlafen. Laß das Zöpfchen mal schön da, wo es ist. Dat ist schon richtich sooo...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (25. April 2003)

Salute,

nein bin am Ersten net dabei, der Zwote is für mich Arbeitstag. Werde den 'Tach der Abbeit' aber mit ner zünftigen Tour ins Fränkische würdigen. Außerdem erhält Nürnberg am nächsten Wochenende zusätzlichen Eisenschweinbesuch.

Aba was heißt denn bei Euch ausschlafen bzw. früh aufstehen??? Ein zünftiger Veloaficionado steht spätestens kurz nach dem Hahnenschrei auf, um so dem Streitrosse zu früher Stunde einen ersten Ausritt zu verschaffen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani (25. April 2003)

Echt!?  Dann bin ich also kein echter Velodingsbums...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Armani _
> *Echt!?  Dann bin ich also kein echter Velodingsbums...  *


Na det issn SKANDAL.


----------



## ClaudiLu (26. April 2003)

Also n bissl Schlaf braucht der Mensch. In der Frühschicht muß ich um 4.45 Uhr raus, in meiner Spätschicht stehe ich meistens zwischen 7-8 Uhr auf. Am Wochenende oder feiertags will ich wenigstens bis um 9 Uhr schlafen. Tut dem Körper auch gut. Ist auch effektiv für Regenerationszeit - naja, ihr kennt das ja...


----------



## Carbonator (26. April 2003)

eigentlich nich wirklich...


----------



## mischiflix (27. April 2003)

oh doch! schlafen ist quasi neben dem geländeradln eins meiner liebsten hobbys. 
so long, schlaft ma gut und genießt det wetter 
PS: @carboni: biste stolz drauf?


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (28. April 2003)

Hallo meine Freunde...

na!?

allet IO bei euch!?

nach langer langer Zeit hab ich auch mal wieder den Weg ins IBC gefunden...

ma guggn... vielleicht werd ich jetzt auch öfter mal wieder mit posten...

bis dahin...

mfg

euer HERR HINTERHERFAHRER


----------



## mischiflix (5. Mai 2003)

naja, so richtich scheint det ja nix zu werden...
@claudiLu: wolltest du uns nich am 1.5. auch mal besuchen, oder hab ich das nur nicht mitbekommen?

so long, genießt den sonnenschein


----------



## ClaudiLu (5. Mai 2003)

He, Zu Gefährlich, du hast an mich gedacht?! Ja am Herrentag gings mir nicht so gut, SAmstag davor ging meine 6jährige Beziehung in die Brüche. ich leide wie Hund. Brauch meine ganze Energie, um meinen Umzug zu organisieren. Außerdem fand ich, an Himmelfahrt war schlechtes Wetter, so windig. SORRY. Hab aber gaaanz doll an dich gedacht.


----------



## mischiflix (5. Mai 2003)

hey, woher sollte man sowas wissen? mein beileid. ist denn natürlich verständlich dass du da nicht noch den nerv hast um mal so lala nach alt rehse zu fahrn.
tja, mehr kann ich nu auch nicht dazu sagen als das leben geht weiter...


----------



## ClaudiLu (6. Mai 2003)

"Das leben geht weiter..." ist eine Phrase, die sooo einen Bart hat. Menschen in meiner Position hilft das wenig. hab meine Familie verloren und bin wie eine leblose Hülle. ich funktioniere udn das gut.
Aber sonntags bin ich 60 km geradelt mit meinem RR. Hat Spaß gemacht bei so bombigem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artist (9. Mai 2003)

Das einzige was dir jetzt hilft ist Gesellschaft! Kannst ja mal mit uns Grillen oder mach doch mal Sonntachs ne Tour mit uns! Will dich aber nicht unbedingt überreden, denn das Angebot hast du ja schon öfters bekommen. Aber auf jeden Fall ist das besser, als sich alleine den Kopf mit denkbar schweren Phrasen vollzuhaun!


----------



## ClaudiLu (9. Mai 2003)

ja hast recht. Aber im Moment gibts so viel zu tun. Da starte ich eher spontan von jetzt auf gleich. in 2 Wochen startet der Umzug. Ich muß noch so viel zusammenpacken, Baumärkte abklappern, zu Banken rennen...
Zwischenzeitlich ist das mit meiner neuen Wohnung geplatzt. Ich mußte ne andere suchen. Es war so besch... Jetzt zieh ich bei Freunden in den Aufgang. Auch gut... Die können dann mal nach meinem Hundl schauen, während ich spätschichte.


----------



## Carbonator (12. Mai 2003)

Tja der Artist hat schon Lebenserfahrung, genau das würd ich dir auch empfehln, und mit uns ma grilln abends und gemütlich quatschen is echt eins der besten Dinge die man hat, und sowas sollte nich verschwendet werden. "Man weiß erst was man verloren hat , wenn mans verloren hat"  

Naja ich denke wir würden uns auch freun denn teilen macht Spaß wa? 

Also Morgen ist ein neuer Tag...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Mai 2003)

@Carbonatrix
Holla die Waldfee, biste unter die Philosophen gegangen?  Weiter so. 

Bis zum Wochenende & Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg  
vom


----------



## ClaudiLu (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Tja der Artist hat schon Lebenserfahrung, genau das würd ich dir auch empfehln, und mit uns ma grilln abends und gemütlich quatschen is echt eins der besten Dinge die man hat, und sowas sollte nich verschwendet werden. "Man weiß erst was man verloren hat , wenn mans verloren hat"
> 
> Naja ich denke wir würden uns auch freun denn teilen macht Spaß wa?
> ...


Genau. Und morgen schau ich mir erst mal eine weitere Wohnung an. Also drückt mir die Daumen. Den Spruch "Man weiß erst, was man verloren hat..." haste aber von mir... manchmal ist es aber auch gut, wenn man etwas verliert, wenn nach dem Verlust das Verlorene sein wahres oder sein gemeines Gesicht zeigt. 
 
Wann und wo grillt ihr denn immer so? Würd gern irgendwann mal spontan dazu stoßen.

Viele Knuddlgrüße

Claudi


----------



## derNeue (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClaudiLu _
> *
> Genau. Und morgen schau ich mir erst mal eine weitere Wohnung an. Also drückt mir die Daumen. Den Spruch "Man weiß erst, was man verloren hat..." haste aber von mir... manchmal ist es aber auch gut, wenn man etwas verliert, wenn nach dem Verlust das Verlorene sein wahres oder sein gemeines Gesicht zeigt.
> 
> ...





Ich Grüße alle Neubrandenburger und besonders ClaudiLu

Drücke Dir die daumen wegens der Wg


bis danni dann


----------



## Carbonator (13. Mai 2003)

wer issn der Neue??? Naja aslo vielleicht grilln wa dieses Wochenende schon, am Samstag vielleicht, weiß noch nich aba weitere Infos folgen... rost:


----------



## ClaudiLu (13. Mai 2003)

Das ist ein ganz LieBär. Seinen Namen muß er schon selbst verraten. Aber er ist ein RennRadler wie ich auch und wir werden mal ne Runde zusammendrehen *freu*


----------



## derNeue (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *wer issn der Neue??? Naja aslo vielleicht grilln wa dieses Wochenende schon, am Samstag vielleicht, weiß noch nich aba weitere Infos folgen... rost: *




Guten Morgen Carbonator

als ich bin halt der Neue     ein ehemaliger Neubrandenburger.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Neubrandenburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (14. Mai 2003)

also meines erachtes wird auch dieses wochenende mal wieder auf good old mäck rehse gegrillt wird, diesmal sogar mit ZZZZZorro der auch mal wieder die heimat rockt!
also, wenn das wetter stimmt sind wir auf jeden fall dort!
darum: vorbeischaun lohnt immer!
so, nun guten appetit (ja, ich geh erstma essen...) und noch n schönen tag

aso, und dem neuen ein herzliches wilkommen! rost:


----------



## mischiflix (22. Mai 2003)

jaja, am samstag wars doch ma wieder schen auf mäck rehse, wird dies wochenende wohl aufgrund des rennens in rostock aber nix, dafür sind wir ja am samstag allesamt auffer turmstraße anzutreffen....jaja, ihr seid wieder alle soooooo gesprächig hier..claudi, wie siehts aus mit wohnung? schon was gefunden?
naja juddi, ich geh ma weitersuchen nach einem der mit mir die restlichen 30km zur 200 fährt, sieht wohl aber so aus als obs  nix wird....
also !


----------



## Rötte (22. Mai 2003)

Hi "zu",

von was für 200 redest du da? ok. ich denke mal du meinst Höhenmeter! Oder doch km? Interssant wäre noch das Zeitfenster, in dem du die 200 (170) absolviert hast; am Vormittag, in der ganzen Woche, in diesem Jahr...???

gruß,


----------



## mischiflix (23. Mai 2003)

fenster? des ist auf 
nene, es waren denn doch nur noch 170km, denn irgendwie war nichts mehr los gestern mit fahren, und, ja, die kamen gestern zusammen als ich mit ZZZZZorro eine runde um die müritz gedreht hab, und zur zeit, äh, naja, wir sind um 0900 los und waren gegen 1830 wieder in nb, also nix mit raserei, wobei man mE. nach auf solchen distanzen nicht so rasen kann (zumindest ich nicht), und wenn du wissen willst was in der woche so anlag, naja, letztes freitag mit ZZZZZorro 80km, denn samstag duathlos in waren(20km aufm rad) denn sontag adfc-tour, 120km, am dienstag warens 95km und gestern halt 170...zusammenrechnen tu ich des jetz aber nich , aber nicht das ihr denkt das sei normal so, nene, war halt irgendwie halt ma was anderes und ich muss sagen, spass hat´s gemacht!
also, gruß zurück!
evt. sieht man sich am samstag aufm boulevard(wo wir uns ma wieder präsentieren dürfen )
so long...


----------



## derNeue (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *fenster? des ist auf
> nene, es waren denn doch nur noch 170km, denn irgendwie war nichts mehr los gestern mit fahren, und, ja, die kamen gestern zusammen als ich mit ZZZZZorro eine runde um die müritz gedreht hab, und zur zeit, äh, naja, wir sind um 0900 los und waren gegen 1830 wieder in nb, also nix mit raserei, wobei man mE. nach auf solchen distanzen nicht so rasen kann (zumindest ich nicht), und wenn du wissen willst was in der woche so anlag, naja, letztes freitag mit ZZZZZorro 80km, denn samstag duathlos in waren(20km aufm rad) denn sontag adfc-tour, 120km, am dienstag warens 95km und gestern halt 170
> 
> ...


----------



## mischiflix (26. Mai 2003)

also bei mir schwankt das sehr stark wieviel ich so die woche fahre, kann sein das ich (zB. wenn der alte langstreckenfahrer ZZZZZorro ma wieder da ist) einige km´s fahre, manchmal auch gar nich und sonst iss bei uns eigentlich dienstag, samstag und sonntag training angesagt, aber da gehts denn halt manchmal au8ch ncih so weit, also sehr differenziert....
und die zeit hab i8ch im moment da ich in der zeit zwischen schriftlicher und mündlicher abiprüfung bin und immer nur lernen geht ja auch nich  
so, und da ich nu die zeit und auch die lust zur langstrecke habe sach ich mir warum und wann wenn nich jetz...
achso, und ich kann euch beruhigen, ich bin dies wochenende bis aud eine stunde schlammschlacht beim rennen in rostock gar nich gefahren 
also, gruß zurück und genießt des wetter
aso, und nochwas, ich  biete es immerwieder an, morgen (dienstag) 1700 beim radshop Tietz in der südstadt, lockeres einsteigertraining..
so long, bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derNeue (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *also bei mir schwankt das sehr stark wieviel ich so die woche fahre, kann sein das ich (zB. wenn der alte langstreckenfahrer ZZZZZorro ma wieder da ist) einige km´s fahre, manchmal auch gar nich und sonst iss bei uns eigentlich dienstag, samstag und sonntag training angesagt, aber da gehts denn halt manchmal au8ch ncih so weit, also sehr differenziert....
> und die zeit hab i8ch im moment da ich in der zeit zwischen schriftlicher und mündlicher abiprüfung bin und immer nur lernen geht ja auch nich
> so, und da ich nu die zeit und auch die lust zur langstrecke habe sach ich mir warum und wann wenn nich jetz...
> ...




Hi zu gefährlich,
aus Deinen worten lese ich das du MTB färhst? Fährst du auch zur Abwechslung RR?  Führst du das Training bei dem Radladen, oder machst Du bloß mit?
Ich denke mal das Du in einem Verein die Rennen fährst? Hier in SN gibt es einen Club dort hätte ich im Monat 60, Teuro's pro Monat bezahlt. Wie ist das bei euch in NB.

Fahrt nich so dolle  


cu 
derneue


----------



## mischiflix (28. Mai 2003)

so viele fragen auf einmal... 
also, wie auch bei "Bike" zu erkennen, ich fahre mtb, habe auch nur mtb´s und muss sagen RR ligt mir eher weniger, habs beim einzelzeitfahrn gesehn, wo ich 18ter von 19 wurde und auch letztes jahr auf rügen bei einem rennen, wo ich mäßig spass hatte. das soll nun aber nicht heißen, dass ich dem strassensport abgeneigt bin, nur wenn dann halt mit mtb(wo zur not dann ein 48er kranz vorne ran kommt und 1" slicks montiert werden) des sieht erstens irgendwie näHmlich geil aus und die leute schaun noch mehr als sonst (zB. beim duathlon in waren, wo ich auch als 5ter vom rad kam und alle vor mir RR gefahrn sind) und außerdem hab ich denn auf meinem bike auch meine sitzposition, die ich auch nie gegen irgendeine andere tauschen möchte...
aso, und ja, im verein fahr ich auch, näHmlich bei turbine in der abteilung mtb-duathlon, also beim mtb-racing-team , und 60 euronen im monat? das kann doch nur ein schreibfehler sein...also bei uns sinds 6 euros im monat und ich finde des geht...
aso, und das training leite ich ab und zu, aber irgendeine trainerausbildung habe ich nich, denn unsere einsteiger haben nen trainingsplan(unsere beiden klenen) und denn kann ich mit denen halt ein paar sachen fahren, im moment verstärkt fahrtechnik, da den meißten diese halt fehlt. 

so, ich hoffe ma n paar fragen beantwortet zu haben und wünsche frohen herrentag und erholsames wochenende..
(und ich freu mich schon aufs immergut festival....)
so long, bis denn!

[EDIT]
noch was: am donnerstag gehts gemütlich um den see, also, wer lust auf ne kleine runde haben sollte, herrentag, 1000 bei tietz inner südstadt und dann später in alt rehse auf der strecke zum grillen..
[/EDIT]


----------



## CJ700 (3. Juni 2003)

hallöle!

ich habe mich grade vorn paar tagen hier angemeldet.nun habe ich gesehen das es hier ja sogar nen paar aus neubrandenburg gibt.....

ich bin ein 25jähriger feierabendradler(schäm...)  aus nb und habe langsam die schnau** voll vom immerumnseegradel. .

da wollte ich einfach ma fragen,wo ihr so den lieben langen tag so rumdüst....(tourentechnisch).

ich denke mal da wird es ja nen paar nette touren hier über die dörfer geben.sie sollten allerding nicht unbedingt länger als so ca.60-70 km sein.bin nämlich nicht gerade DIE fitnessbombe (aber was nicht is,kann ja noch werden)

würde mich über antwort freuen...!


----------



## Armani (4. Juni 2003)

Hallo CJ700,

is ja geil, dass immer mehr NBler hier her finden! Stimmt schon, immer um den Tollensesee radeln is auf die Dauer ziemlich langweilig. Schau doch mal auf www.turbine-radteam.de. Das ist die Teamseite des MTB Racing Teams vom SV Turbine Neubrandenburg. Da gibts nen Link "Tourbook", bei dem du eine Liste mit Tourenbeschreibungen findest. Sind zwar erst wenige, aber es werden noch weitere folgen.


----------



## CJ700 (4. Juni 2003)

hi!




> _Original geschrieben von Armani _
> * Da gibts nen Link "Tourbook", bei dem du eine Liste mit Tourenbeschreibungen findest.  *



jö,genau sowas habe ich gesucht...coole sache das!war zwar schon mal auf der page hab´s aber anscheinend übersehen...

so und jetzt wieder ne seerunde(mal sehen ob´s rockt bei 30°C )

grüßle...


----------



## mischiflix (5. Juni 2003)

ja denn erstma herzlich wilkommen hier im ibc und auch schön das du unsere seite schon gefunden hast 
tscha und wenn du touren suchst achte auch immer auf berichte von ZZZZZorro, nur sind die meist etwas länger und so auch die beschriebenen touren...

aso, und bei den temperaturen ummn see? das wär mir glob ich nix, bei solchem wetter fahr ich lieber im wald wo es schattig ist, dafür denn aber auch mit schönen bergen, so dass man auch schön ins schwitzen kommt...
so long


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CJ700 _
> *hallöle!
> 
> ich habe mich grade vorn paar tagen hier angemeldet.nun habe ich gesehen das es hier ja sogar nen paar aus neubrandenburg gibt.....*



Salute CJ700,

willkommen on board und auf dass mer mal gemeinsam ein paar mecklenburgische Ackermeilen abstrampeln. Bin zwar noch bis Ende Juli im Süden, aber denn können mer des mal in Angriff nehmen. 60-70 km sind doch schon ganz o.k., allerdings kommt det dabei ja auch ein bissel auf det angesetzte Tempo an. Aber ein paar lecker Touren würden mir da schon einfallen.



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich_
> *ja denn erstma herzlich wilkommen hier im ibc und auch schön das du unsere seite schon gefunden hast
> tscha und wenn du touren suchst achte auch immer auf berichte von ZZZZZorro, nur sind die meist etwas länger und so auch die beschriebenen touren...*


Sühst könnt ja auch ma wieder einen schreiben. Nichma unsere Müritzumrundung hat ne Geschichte zur Folge gehabt. Allerdings werde ich dies Wochenende des Tourbook um die Beschreibung des 170 km-Ritts erweitern. 



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich_
> *aso, und bei den temperaturen ummn see? das wär mir glob ich nix, bei solchem wetter fahr ich lieber im wald wo es schattig ist, dafür denn aber auch mit schönen bergen, so dass man auch schön ins schwitzen kommt...*


Watt watt watt? Du als alter Racer müsstest doch des Geheimnis des Brutzelhitzebikens kennen. "Je schneller de bist, desto angenehmer wirds." Außerdem jibbet nur so die heiß begehrte Bikerbräune.  

Grüßle


----------



## mischiflix (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> Watt watt watt? Du als alter Racer müsstest doch des Geheimnis des Brutzelhitzebikens kennen. "Je schneller de bist, desto angenehmer wirds." Außerdem jibbet nur so die heiß begehrte Bikerbräune.  *



jaja, nur hab ich die beste form der bräune schon erreicht und bei diesen temperaturen wie sie vorherrschten wirds ja auch erst ab so 50km/h ein wenig angenehmer und da muss man ja denn immer so weit fahren um ma länger unterwegs zu sein  
also ich bin und bleib immernoch sommergewitter-fan 

also denne, ma wern ma wieder nach alt rehse auffe strecke (zum grilln )

so long, bleibt sauberrost:


----------



## Carbonator (12. Juni 2003)

Grilln is ne gute Idee... Hab ma wieder Bock drauf...


----------



## Armani (27. Juni 2003)

Moin Leute!

Da bin ich so am Dienstag mal zwei Runden um unsern schönen Tollensesee geradelt und musste dann mit Grauen feststellen, dass das kurze Stück Waldweg zwischen Alt Rhese und Wustrow asphaltiert wurde!!! Was soll denn sowas? Das war doch vollkommen unnötig. Die Seerunde wird mehr und mehr zu einer Rennradstrecke! Und schön sieht das auch nich aus.

Ich finds echt *******!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derNeue (27. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Armani _
> *Moin Leute!
> 
> Da bin ich so am Dienstag mal zwei Runden um unsern schönen Tollensesee geradelt und musste dann mit Grauen feststellen, dass das kurze Stück Waldweg zwischen Alt Rhese und Wustrow asphaltiert wurde!!! Was soll denn sowas? Das war doch vollkommen unnötig. Die Seerunde wird mehr und mehr zu einer Rennradstrecke! Und schön sieht das auch nich aus.
> ...



Hallo 

He Armani,
meinst Du nicht das das harte Worte sind die du dort geaschrieben hast?
Ich meine es werden doch trotz des kurzen Stückes zwischen Atl Rhese und Wustrow was jetzt asphaltiert wurde genug strecken in und um NB geben wo du hacken kannst? 
Ich weiß es nicht ich bin zu ange schon aus NB weg.
Hier in SN ist es genau so, dort gibt es solche und solche Ecken.
Mit dem RR fahre ich dort und mit dem MTB fahre ich dort. 

Ich glaube du wirst es überleben das das Stück asphaltiert wurde. 

Das mit dem schön aussehen ist eine Geschmacksache.
Na vielleicht sieht man sich ja wenn ich mal in NB zu Besuch bin.


Gruß an alle NB'er


----------



## Armani (27. Juni 2003)

Klar gibts hier noch andere unbefestigt Wege. Ich hätte ja auch nichts gesagt, wenn der Weg mit Sand und Schotter befestigt worden wäre. So wie von Broda nach Gatscheck oder von Klein Nemerow nach NB. Aber Asphalt!!!
Leider wird in den letzten Jahren immer mehr vom Tollenserundweg zu einer "Waldautobahn" ausgebaut. Man kann mehr als die Hälfte davon ohne Probleme mit blockierter Gabel fahren.
Und als ich heute dann von Usadel durch den Wald über Forsthaus Zachow nach Blankensee gefahren bin hab ich festgestellt, dass der letzte Kilometer wahrscheinlich auch ausgebaut wird. Der Weg ist mit Schotter und Sand aufgefüllt und planiert worden (Genauso wie das Waldstück zwischen Alt Rhese und Wustrow).


----------



## ZZZZZorro (29. Juni 2003)

Salute armani,

bin voll deiner Meinung!!! Das is doch nicht normal. Kaum wird ein Radweg in MeckPomm oft genutzt überzieht man den mit Asphalt. Das ganze auch noch im Namen der Tourismusförderung oder Ähnlichem. Der Seeweg wird dadurch aber m.E. immer weniger attraktiv für MTB-ler. Ob das so gewollt ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde es jedenfalls ätzend. Wenn die statt der Teerdecke den Weg nur befestigt hätten, könnten sie noch zig andere Wege, die das auch mal nötig hätten, für die gesparte Kohle befestigen. *Aber leider ist Ausbau von Radwegen in MeckPomm meist mit der Asphaltierung verbunden. *  Asphaltradwege können se meinetwegen durchs ganze Land entlang der Bundes-/Landesstraßen legen, da ist es auch angebracht und im Hinblick auf Tourismusförderung mehr als notwendig (vgl. auch Schleswig-Holstein). Nicht nur die paar Stückchen zwischen einzelnen Orten.

In meinen Augen ist die Asphaltierung des Seeweges pure Verschwendung von Geldern!!! Mir hatten sich schon die Nackenhaare aufgestellt, als ich bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in NB die Baugeräte gesehen hab.  

@der Neue
Sicher jibbet solche und solche Strecken, klar kann ich mir die je nach Bikewahl aussuchen und auch gibt es genügend davon. Aber man muss den Verantwortlichen auch mal sagen, dass manches Unfug ist, was sie tun. Und dazu zähle ich die Asphaltierung von Radwegen wie dem Seeweg. Eine Strecke die für den öffentlichen Verkehr gesperrt ist braucht nunmal keine Asphaltdecke.

Gruß


----------



## Rötte (29. Juni 2003)

...ist natürlich für jeden MTBler völliger Unsinn. Die schönen dicken Stollenreifen, herrliche Federelemente - alles umsonst. Fehlen ja nur noch die Autos, dann hat man das richtige Straßenfeeling.

Obwohl ich auch sagen muss, dass mich die Schwarzdeckisierung des oben angesprochenen kurzen Stücks nicht allzu hart treffen kann. Hat doch die Seerunde in den letzten Jahren ihres Ausbaus trotz aller nach wie vor vorhandenen landschaftlichen Reize fast ihren gesamten Charme bei mir eingebüßt. Rein subjektiv ist sie zur fast schon öden Trainingsrunde verkommen. Liegt natürlich auch daran, dass man sie schon ungezählte, aber wohl ein paar male zu oft absolviert hat. 

Aber das muss ja jeder mit sich selbst abmachen. Ich jedenfalls versuche nun immer öfter, bislang noch unerkundete Wege aufzuspüren, was auch großen Spaß machen kann - auch wenn man des öfteren in irgendwelchen Sackgassen landet. Egal, das biken an sich ist es doch, worauf es ankommt.

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß, Rötte


----------



## CJ700 (29. Juni 2003)

hallöle!

ich finde es auch nicht gerade sonderlich toll das die seerunde zur teerstrecke mutiert,na ja....

mal was anderes: wie sieht´s eigentlich aus gibbet sowas wie nen rundenrekord für die strecke?
würde mich einfach mal interessieren, meine persönlich beste leistung beläuft sich grade mal auf 1h15min...und wenn ich meinen trainingszustand bedenke,sollte da noch einiges gehen


----------



## Armani (29. Juni 2003)

Ich kenn den Runderekord zwar nicht genau, aber ich weiß, dass er unter einer Stunde liegt. Also schön fleißig trainieren.


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CJ700 _
> *würde mich einfach mal interessieren, meine persönlich beste leistung beläuft sich grade mal auf 1h15min...und wenn ich meinen trainingszustand bedenke,sollte da noch einiges gehen
> 
> *


Salute,

wenn de die Zeit nennst, dann musste auch die Richtung des Uhrzeigersinns nennen, die du eingeschlagen hast.

Meine Bestzeiten, is allerdings auch schon zawei Jahre her und alles auffem Silberpfeil. Mim Streitross hab ich das noch net erreicht.
<== 1 h 09 min
==> 1 h 15 min

Gruß


----------



## Consul (1. Juli 2003)

Moin Leute..!

Bei nem inoffiziellen Rennen bin ich mal auf 1h 4min 23sec gekommen...

und zwar ohne Abkürzungen und ohne Asphaltierung oder ähnliches..(auch nicht die Asphaltierung bei Gross Nemerow..)



sacht einfach mal Eure Zeiten durch 

ich denke mal allein der Asphalt an manchen Stellen bringt mindestens 1-2 min

Stay on da holy trail!


----------



## Carbonator (1. Juli 2003)

Naja mein bestes bis jetz alleine 1.11. und nocjhwatt... find ich schon recht gut dafür dass man nach broda rausfährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJ700 (1. Juli 2003)

grützi...


also meine zeit kam auch broda zuerst zustande...fahre eigentlich immer so,andersrum gefällt mir irgendwie net so....


----------



## Consul (2. Juli 2003)

Moin!

Wir sind damals andersrum gefahren..sprich erst Klein Nemerow..

Über Broda gefällts mir jedoch auch besser..


----------



## mischiflix (2. Juli 2003)

jaja, werd auch ich mich ma zu wort melden zu diesem und dem vorhergehenden thema: um den see? am liebsten mit bier, baden, dauerpause , also in 3-5stunden
ok, im ernst: richtung ist mir eigentlich banane, doch erscheint mir richtung nemerow raus leichter zu sein.
zeit, hm, letztes jahr warens bei schickstem wind alleine 1.16 glaub ic, mit tietzie abends "gemütlich" abrer auch schonmal an die 1.10.
am liebsten ist mir die seerunde jedoch stückchenweise als teil längerer touren, die dann am see anfangen am ihm langgehen, abschweifen und irgendwann wieder am see enden, oder auch nich. 

undzur asphaltierung: hab heut zum ambrot grad mit meinem vaddi gestritten, er war dafür, ich war dagegen, ich fahr mtb, er fährt irgendwas hin und her. kann mich wiedermal nur ZZZZZorro anschließen und sagen, woanders gibbet gar nix und der weg war so wie er war IO.
so, ich muss jetz ins bett, in 9h beginnt die schicht 
so long, gute nacht!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Consul _
> *Moin!
> 
> Wir sind damals andersrum gefahren..sprich erst Klein Nemerow..
> *


*DU TIER *    



> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich_
> *am liebsten ist mir die seerunde jedoch stückchenweise als teil längerer touren, die dann am see anfangen am ihm langgehen, abschweifen und irgendwann wieder am see enden, oder auch nich. *


Genauso isset, von der Seerunde aus kannste einige der schönsten Touren durch MeckPomm strampeln. Wenn ich da nur an die Müritzrunde  denke, oder die kleinen Abstecher ins Brandenburgische, oder, oder, oder ....  

Grüße aus Närnberch


----------



## Artist (11. Juli 2003)

moinsen mischiflix, carbonator, zzzzoro und all die andern,

hatte ja schon mal vor einiger zeit angedeutet, daß ich die tour durch die brohmer berge wie letztes jahr wiederholen möchte. hab schon mal paar leutchen aus hgw und waren gefragt, die wären auf jeden dabei. vielleicht kriegen wir das ja am we in 14 tagen hin! gleichzeitig könnten wir das mit nem schönen grillfest ausklingen lassen, da wir dann ja in großer runde sind. wenn das terminlich alles hinhaut, kann mischiflix ja ma die werbetrommeln schlagen. wäre ja nich schlecht, ma mit 20 - 30 verrückten durch mecklenburgische gebirgszüge zu jagen.

@ konsul: lass dich ma wieder blicken, oder hast endlich asyl erwirkt!  

@ claudi lu: was los mit dir, hat´s dir die sprache, ähhmm.. das posten, verschlagen!

gruss artist!


----------



## Carbonator (11. Juli 2003)

@ Artist, find ich ne gute Sache und das du was organisiert hast oder rumgefragt hast is auch cool. Also wenn so viel Eiffer dahinter steckt versuch ich auch noch mal n bissl zu gucken ob wer mit will. 

Also wie immer bin ich an eurer Seite 

Und grillen mit  is auch ne gute Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (11. Juli 2003)

gute idee artist! auch schön, das du da schon leute hast für, doch solltest du auch wissen, das am 20.7. ne müritzrunde anliegt(ob nu mit auto oder bike higefahrn wird, ist ja nebensächlich
(doch wer lust hat: 0715 iss treff an der oberbachbrücke zum gemeinsamen hin, rum und zurückradeln)
am wochendende drauf war angedacht, mit ZZZZZorro die selbe tour, aber auf trad. route zu fahren
also sollte man sich das doch mal überlegen, ob man evt. die 2.runde in eine "brohmer tour" ändert, oder von mir aus auch am samstag dorthin fährt, denn abends grillt und alkoholfreies bier trinkt und am sonntag die genießertour fährt, so würd ich des eigentlich auch schick findn..
aso, und grilln is immergut!
also, lasst uns die beine zum brennen bringn


----------



## ZZZZZorro (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von zu gefährlich _
> *also, lasst uns die beine zum brennen bringn *



 
Das klingt natürlich auch sehr fein. Ein Tag Höhentraining  in den Hills up Meckelbörg und denn die Geniessertour um die Müritz. Ich wär dabei. Muss bis Seiffen noch ein paar Kilometer schrubben und dazu bleibt vor dem Wochenende nur noch nächste/-s Woche/-ende in Franken, dann wird der Silberpfeil verschickt  und ich begebe mich vor der Heimkehr noch 3 Tage nach Northeim.

Grüßle


----------



## Carbonator (12. Juli 2003)

Ich glaub das man 2 dicke Tourn an 2 Tagen hinter sich bringt is nich so vorteilhaft. Deswegen würde ich Mischi zustimmen und den nächsten Tag ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen.

Also da wär ich auch dabei. Müssn die ganze Sache nur noch ma klärn... 

so ...


----------



## Carbonator (12. Juli 2003)

Ey leudde sacht ma, wie bekomm ich in meinem Profil was unter jedem Beitrag als Anhang steht, die links hin bzw. die Schriftgrößen.

Zzzzzorro hats hinbekommen und die annern auch aber bei mir seh ich keine Optionen um das zu ändern.

Bitte helft mir !!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carbonator _
> *Ich glaub das man 2 dicke Tourn an 2 Tagen hinter sich bringt is nich so vorteilhaft. Deswegen würde ich Mischi zustimmen und den nächsten Tag ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen.*



Moin moin Carbonator,

mit Genießertour am Tag nach der mecklenburgischen Bergetappe meinte zu gefährlich doch die Müritzrunde. Oder habsch des falsch gelesen?. Naja da könnma uns ja nochma zu verständigen. 

Gruß & bis denne


----------



## mischiflix (12. Juli 2003)

wie immer hat ZZZZZZorro damit völlig recht! 

@carbonator: wenn du deine sign. bearbeitest, kannst du url´s  über [ URL=http://adresse ] Name der seite, der erscheinen soll [ /URL ] 
größe mit [ SIZE=X ] text in der größe X (zahl) [ /SIZE ]
nur halt alles ohne leerzeichen.....
ansonsten schreib des doch im antworten-fenster und kopiers denn einfach...


----------



## Carbonator (12. Juli 2003)

so gehts auch!


----------



## Armani (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Artist _
> 
> hatte ja schon mal vor einiger zeit angedeutet, daß ich die tour durch die brohmer berge wie letztes jahr wiederholen möchte...



Was ist nun eigentlich mit der Tour? Findet die statt? Wo ist der Treffpunkt? Wann gehts los?

INFOS INFOS INFOS!!!


----------



## mischiflix (22. Juli 2003)

Artist sagte dass wir die Tour am kommenden Sonntag veranstalten wollten,und auch mit gut vielen leuten, zumindest wenn alles klappt.

Wann es nu genau los geht weis ich nicht, da müssten wir ihn noch mal drauf ansprechen...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. Juli 2003)

Hi,

hab die Frage gerade auch noch einmal im Turbobienenforum gestellt. Würde mich auch interessieren. War ursprünglich nicht aber der Samstag genannt? Hmm

Naja schaun mer mal, wenn ja würdsch des midder umme-Müritz-Lullerrunde tauschen. 

Grüße aus Northeim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (27. Juli 2003)

so, für mdie kurzentschlossenen nochma n kurzer post: wer des ließt, nich gern lange schläft und interesse am kollektivem radfahrn hat, der möge sich heute (nachher) um 0900 am ironbike am oberbach einfinden, um mit den neubrandenburger verrückten die umgebung zu erkunden und ein paar lockere kilomters in die morgendlich schweren beine zu zaubern.
so long, auf die nüchternheit oder wie des heißen mag!
gut's nächtle al den heitren wegbegleitern!


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (5. August 2003)

geht dat hier nu uch weiter!?


----------



## Carbonator (8. August 2003)

das weis nur der liebe gott...

*hih* *börks*


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (20. August 2003)

und wer ist Gott!?


----------



## mischiflix (21. August 2003)

als wenn ihr das nich schon wüsstet?
ich natürlitsch!  
also junkenz
mal n vorschlag, an den ich heute ma wieder erinnert wurde: 
mein plan, der schon seit jahren existiert:
wir hatten vor, den uns doch so bekannten tollensesee zu umrunden. so weit, so gut, und auch nix besonderes.
das es eine ruhige runde werden soll, das macht die sache auch noch nicht so sonderlich interessant und außergewöhnlich.
nun aber das, was es ausmacht: diese tour soll nicht nur ruhig sein, sondern die dauer eines gesamten tages haben, wobei man nun nicht 1,5km/h radeln soll, um die 36km an einem tag zu schaffen, NEIN! hinweg von jedem sportsgeist soll diese "tour" eigentlich nur ein getarntes baden und picknicken werden, also so richtich mit singlespeed-damenrädern aus der vorkriegszeit (welcher krieg auch immer).
also wäre dann aufbruch nach dem wachwerden, also auch mal jenseits der bikerzeit(also kurz vorm hahn, um dem dann auch noch eine zu geben, wenn er morgens anfängt laut zu krakehlen).
also, nun wäre es an der zeit, eien termin zu finden, an dem das wetter m itspielt(also brennender planet und temp. im schatten jehnseits der 50°C.
alles weitere, wie zB. das anschließende pflichtgrillen und lagerfeuer im good old mÄck rehsE sind natürlich dabei und auch von vorn herein klar.

also hiermit rufe ich an einem wettkampffreien wochenendtag(und abend) dazu auf, die möhren von muddi zu stehlen, den weidengeflecht-picknick-korb am lenker zu montieren, die decke zu falten, die badesachen(oder auch ohne-also unten-ohne  )zu packen und einen termin festzulegen, der vor der nächsten eiszeit .liegt! 

noch eines: gestartet wird natürlich in vereins-rüstung.
einen bollerwagen mit luftreifen zum transport des nötigen kühlen blondens radlers (und auch dessen bereitschtellung würde ich mich bereiterklären)

so, also, genug zum thema geht noch wat in nb?!
und macht das wir genug leute sind! erst ab 20-25 mann(und erstrecht frau) wirds spassich!
denkt drann, nich nur herrntag darf man mal langsamer sein!

so long, gute nacht!
und


----------



## ZZZZZorro (21. August 2003)

Ich wär - übrigens: Tach zusammen! - dabei, nur die Auswahl an freien und zugleich wärmeren Wochenendtagen ist so groß nimmer. Auch solch ein Ein-Gang-Mutti-Rad kann ich nun nicht vorweisen, aber ich werd ma schaun, ob auf dem gepachteten Möhrchenacker nebst Haus noch das alte Miniklapprad aus Zeiten der präpubertären Radgefechte zur Erlangung der Gunst des Burgfräuleins im kleinen Örtchen Penzlin rumgammelt. Det würde die Anforderungen erfüllen. 

Grüße


----------



## Carbonator (21. August 2003)

Bin dabei... muss mir ma wieder richtig den fiesen Frust vonner scheiss Seele saufen.. *g* *wenn man das nicht kennt*


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (21. August 2003)

Eeh... von dem Vorhaben höre ich heute zum ersten Mal...

Aber ne hammergeile Idee... wenn es igendwie so weit ist, dann sagt aber auch rechtzeitig bescheid...

irgendson Mutti-Bike krieg ich auch noch irgendwo her...

also... sacht rechtzeitig bescheid...


mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer...


----------



## Carbonator (30. August 2003)

wat nu los hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (5. September 2003)

ey ihr weichlutscher!


----------



## Armani (17. September 2003)

Salute liebe Freunde der pedalierenden Fortbewegung!

Wie schauts mit einer Teilnahme am Europaweiten Aktionstag "In die Stadt ohne mein Auto"  aus??? Ick finde det klingt ganz lustig. Also meldet Euch recht zahlreich.

Grüßle


----------



## ZZZZZorro (17. September 2003)

Nanü, den Text kenn ich doch.  

Na ick bin auf jedenfall dabei. Und det is ma wieder ne Gelegenheit Turbobienenpräsenz zu zeigen.

Grüßle


----------



## Armani (18. September 2003)

Joar, ich hab mir gedacht ich mach das hier auch mal publik. Und um arbeit zu sparen hab ichs einfach mal kopiert.


----------



## Floman (18. September 2003)

Kann ich da eigentlich auch mit meinem nu geilen rennrad kommen?


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (18. September 2003)

Und ich vielleicht mit meinem Mini-Bike!? Von der Geschwindkeit her wäre das ja keen Problem da mit zu halten...


*lol* is ja net umsonst ne Tour vom ADFC...

mfg

euer Hinterherfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischiflix (18. September 2003)

du würdst doch nichma mit auto hinterherkommen    rost: 
naja, wenn ich meine ellis rumkriech präsengtier ich denn meine neuste kreaSSion 

so long


----------



## Carbonator (20. September 2003)

@ mischi, wird wohl leider nix aber kannst dein Präsentierteller ja beim GBBC auspacken. 

Ich bin ja natürlich dabei Morgen...

gute N8 und träumt recht süß....


----------



## ZZZZZorro (20. September 2003)

Liebe Leut,

da es sich um eine Adfcaokfamilienundwasweissichnichtour handelt könnt ihr ein Zweirad wählen, dass Euch am meisten/längsten/weitesten beliebt. Des mim Minibike würd ick mir aber überlegen, da wir sicher vor Einbruch der Nacht wieder in Neubrandenburg sein möchten, mer zurück nicht mit der Bahn reisen, so eventl. eine kleine Raserei entstehen könnte und ich nicht glaube, dass selbst Minibikewindschattengelutsche möglich sein würde. Also wenn de nich ohne Minibike willst, dann schnall dir des auffen Rücken als Ballast, damit du der Adfcaokfamilienundwasweissichnichmeute nicht ständig davon fährst. 

@mischiflix formaldehyd knoffn ass su jefährlisch
Glühstrumpf zur Umbenennung!!! Aber das noch in deim Alter? Aber jibbet da nich ne Regelung, dass die Namenwahl/-vergabe innerhalb von ein paar Tagen nach dem Erscheinungsdatum (dem ersten Schrei) erfolgen muss?


----------



## Carbonator (20. September 2003)

.... @ Zzzzzorro(chen) ...   
ähhäähh.. hä?


----------



## mischiflix (20. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *@mischiflix formaldehyd knoffn ass su jefährlisch
> Glühstrumpf zur Umbenennung!!! Aber das noch in deim Alter? Aber jibbet da nich ne Regelung, dass die Namenwahl/-vergabe innerhalb von ein paar Tagen nach dem Erscheinungsdatum (dem ersten Schrei) erfolgen muss? *



oahr, i doarf des, außerdem habsch dn erschtn schreh joar oh nor net obklaSSe....
un dormi koar irrtümltschkeidn uffkommn hobsch moar desch feld dorpführ jenutsst.


un @quarboni: mit dem teller hascht nu abr net g´reschnet?

so lang


----------



## Floman (5. November 2003)

was geht denn hier ab?

geht hier ncoh was oder sind alle weg?

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallooooooooooooooooo?!


----------



## mischiflix (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Floman _
> *geht hier ncoh was oder sind alle weg?
> *



also9 ich bin da, imma!
nur irgendwie scheint ja keiner mehr was in und um nb erzählen zu wollen, also lass auch ich es und sage nur, das es ein hammer wetter heut war und ein echter hochgenuss, nach der arbeit (also 10e) mit 10W am lanker die oststadt runder zu eiern, den singlespeeder nich mehr treten zu können und unten im tag gegen eine dicke nebelwand zu fahren, einfach himmlisch!


----------



## Armani (12. November 2003)

Weils hier ja noch keena so richtig angesprochen hat, mach ick dat jetz ma. 
Am 30.11.2003 machen wir wieder unsere alljährliche Adventradtour. Es kann jeder mitfahren.
Infos gibbet hia


----------

